# Quando la cattiveria ...



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

L'ho messo in firma. Una frase di un amico che mi ricorda come proprio quelle persone a cui davi tutto te stesso sono le prime che nel corso della vita riescono a farti più male. A comportarsi in un modo tanto cattivo da non avere spiegazioni. Non trovare motivazioni per tanta crudeltà e tanto dolore.
In fondo, nel mio caso, sarebbe bastato sparire invece di girare il coltello nella piaga e farmi sapere dell'altro, farmi soffrire e tenermi appeso ad un filo con le parole. Non è un tradimento, lo so. 

Spero solo che il calvario non ricominci. Spero che non ci ripensi e spero che mi dia il tempo per elaborare o potrei ricominciare da capo.

Vale anche per i traditi. Credo. Io preferirei non saperlo eppure la curiosità e la voglia di sentirsi dire quello che vorremmo ci porta a cercare e carpire notizie. 

Tempo al tempo....


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'ho messo in firma. Una frase di un amico che mi ricorda come proprio quelle persone a cui davi tutto te stesso sono le prime che nel corso della vita riescono a farti più male. A comportarsi in un modo tanto cattivo da non avere spiegazioni. Non trovare motivazioni per tanta crudeltà e tanto dolore.
> In fondo, nel mio caso, sarebbe bastato sparire invece di girare il coltello nella piaga e farmi sapere dell'altro, farmi soffrire e tenermi appeso ad un filo con le parole. Non è un tradimento, lo so.
> 
> Spero solo che il calvario non ricominci. Spero che non ci ripensi e spero che mi dia il tempo per elaborare o potrei ricominciare da capo.
> ...


Sai occhi per me è un pereodo di bilanci.Non te la faccio lunga, mi sono fatto una certe idea sul coinvolgimento emotivo di certe donne...!SI coinvolgono e ti amano se sei funzionale al loro progetto di vita,se per carattere o indole sei ingestibile...diventi un problema...magari anche piacevole ma sempre un problema.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai occhi per me è un pereodo di bilanci.Non te la faccio lunga, mi sono fatto una certe idea sul coinvolgimento emotivo di certe donne...!SI coinvolgono e ti amano se sei funzionale al loro progetto di vita,se per carattere o indole sei ingestibile...diventi un problema...magari anche piacevole ma sempre un problema.


E su questo io sono anche d'accordo. 
Quello che non capisco è la cattiveria atta solo a fare male fregandosene completamente dei sentimenti altrui.


----------



## drusilla (24 Novembre 2014)

molte persone non non sono serene con se stesse sono capaci di molta cattiveria senza guardare in faccia nessuno, tanto se non rispettano loro stessi, perché gli altri?


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E su questo io sono anche d'accordo.
> Quello che non capisco è la cattiveria atta solo a fare male fregandosene completamente dei sentimenti altrui.


Quindi..preso atto che sei ingestibile e sconveniente tirano fuori la cattiveria perchè sono frustate dal fatto che non sei più funzionale....rappresenti il loro fallimento vivente...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai occhi per me è un pereodo di bilanci.Non te la faccio lunga, mi sono fatto una certe idea sul coinvolgimento emotivo di certe donne...!SI coinvolgono e ti amano se sei funzionale al loro progetto di vita,se per carattere o indole sei ingestibile...diventi un problema...magari anche piacevole ma sempre un problema.




Standing ovation


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi..preso atto che sei ingestibile e sconveniente tirano fuori la cattiveria perchè sono frustate dal fatto che non sei più funzionale....rappresenti il loro fallimento vivente...


e soprattutto perchè sanno cosa perdono ma sono così accecate dal non poter realizzare ciò che vogliono che incolpano te della loro infelicità



Dovevo nascere uomo, lo so


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e soprattutto perchè sanno cosa perdono ma sono così accecate dal non poter realizzare ciò che vogliono che incolpano te della loro infelicità


Questo avrebbe senso. Però rivoltare la propria infelicità sull'altro anche quando siamo noi che non riusciamo a metterci i limiti necessari a far si che le cose funzionino non è sintomo di infantilità? 



farfalla ha detto:


> Dovevo nascere uomo, lo so


SI.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> molte persone non non sono serene con se stesse sono capaci di molta cattiveria senza guardare in faccia nessuno, tanto se non rispettano loro stessi, perché gli altri?


Quoto!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E su questo io sono anche d'accordo.
> Quello che non capisco è la cattiveria atta solo a fare male fregandosene completamente dei sentimenti altrui.


Se si è presa una decisione difficile (per qualunque ragione) si cerca di tagliarsi dietro i ponti.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'ho messo in firma. Una frase di un amico che mi ricorda come proprio quelle persone a cui davi tutto te stesso sono le prime che nel corso della vita riescono a farti più male. A comportarsi in un modo tanto cattivo da non avere spiegazioni. Non trovare motivazioni per tanta crudeltà e tanto dolore.
> In fondo, nel mio caso, sarebbe bastato sparire invece di girare il coltello nella piaga e farmi sapere dell'altro, farmi soffrire e tenermi appeso ad un filo con le parole. Non è un tradimento, lo so.
> 
> Spero solo che il calvario non ricominci. Spero che non ci ripensi e spero che mi dia il tempo per elaborare o potrei ricominciare da capo.
> ...


Bentornato  Può succedere che una persona sia talmente arrabbiata con noi da divenire il peggior nemico. A prescindere se poi questa rabbia sia o meno giustificabile o giustificata. Spero quindi per te che tu abbia il tempo necessario per la riebolarazione ed il distacco definitivo


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'ho messo in firma. Una frase di un amico che mi ricorda come proprio quelle persone a cui davi tutto te stesso sono le prime che nel corso della vita riescono a farti più male. A comportarsi in un modo tanto cattivo da non avere spiegazioni. Non trovare motivazioni per tanta crudeltà e tanto dolore.
> In fondo, nel mio caso, sarebbe bastato sparire invece di girare il coltello nella piaga e farmi sapere dell'altro, farmi soffrire e tenermi appeso ad un filo con le parole. Non è un tradimento, lo so.
> 
> Spero solo che il calvario non ricominci. Spero che non ci ripensi e spero che mi dia il tempo per elaborare o potrei ricominciare da capo.
> ...



boh sai che ho riletto due volte e credo che non mi sia mai successo?


----------



## Horny (24 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'ho messo in firma. Una frase di un amico che mi ricorda come proprio quelle persone a cui davi tutto te stesso sono le prime che nel corso della vita riescono a farti più male. A comportarsi in un modo tanto cattivo da non avere spiegazioni. Non trovare motivazioni per tanta crudeltà e tanto dolore.
> In fondo, nel mio caso, sarebbe bastato sparire invece di girare il coltello nella piaga e farmi sapere dell'altro, farmi soffrire e tenermi appeso ad un filo con le parole. Non è un tradimento, lo so.
> 
> Spero solo che il calvario non ricominci. Spero che non ci ripensi e spero che mi dia il tempo per elaborare o potrei ricominciare da capo.
> ...


Mi dispiace molto.
e davvero non capisco, soprattutto
se con quest'altro e' felice.
Si, speriamo nn ci ripensi.


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Se io fossi ingestibile caratterialmente non pretenderei di essere amata comunque.  Sbaglio?

Solo un figlio lo ami e lo sopporti  comunque sia.  

Il resto e' generosita' nel caso.


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Insomma*



farfalla ha detto:


> Standing ovation


Standing un par de.....con questa cosa non ho mai smesso di faci i conti.L'uomo di carattere piace,brillante,spiritoso,sportivo,che sa stare fra la gente,anche un pò pazzarello, però se non è condizionabile diventano cazzi.Hai voluto la maserati e mo rompi il cazzo perchè consuma?potevi comprarti una panda e non mi esautoravi i coglioni....no guarda sto proprio in crisi....


----------



## Homer (24 Novembre 2014)

A sentire ste cose mi viene il pelo......

Se in giro la media di donne è questa mi tengo la mia di moglie....


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> A sentire ste cose mi viene il pelo......
> 
> Se in giro la media di donne è questa mi tengo la mia di moglie....


Non so cosa risponderti.So solo che amo le donne,ma mi hanno veramente arroventato i coglioni.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Standing un par de.....con questa cosa non ho mai smesso di faci i conti.* L'uomo di carattere piace,brillante,spiritoso,sportivo,che sa stare fra la gente,anche un pò pazzarello, però se non è condizionabile diventano cazzi*.Hai voluto la maserati e mo rompi il cazzo perchè consuma?potevi comprarti una panda e non mi esautoravi i coglioni....no guarda sto proprio in crisi....


Questa è la tua autovalutazione. Potrebbe essere diversa dall'altra parte.
Una persona realistica, concreta, che pensa al futuro, ad esempio che non c'entra nulla con te, può essere dagli altri considerata priva di slanci e gretta e avara.


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la tua autovalutazione. Potrebbe essere diversa dall'altra parte.
> Una persona realistica, concreta, che pensa al futuro, ad esempio che non c'entra nulla con te, può essere dagli altri considerata priva di slanci e gretta e avara.


Si ci ho pensato.La questione però è che a me accade sempre così.E allora il problema sono io.Purtoppo sono scarsamente funzionale ai progetti di vita della donne medie moderne.Vado benissimo alle donne che non hanno progetti e che rispettono la mia autonomia,i miei spazi,le mie idee ed i miei convincimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ci ho pensato.La questione però è che a me accade sempre così.E allora il problema sono io.Purtoppo sono scarsamente funzionale ai progetti di vita della donne medie moderne.Vado benissimo alle donne che non hanno progetti e che rispettono la mia autonomia,i miei spazi,le mie idee ed i miei convincimenti.


Chi rispetta TROPPO gli spazi se ne frega. Chi vuole fare progetti è perché prova vero interesse.


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi rispetta TROPPO gli spazi se ne frega. Chi vuole fare progetti è perché prova vero interesse.


Vanno benissimo i progetti,ma i tuoi progetti dovrebbero essere condivisi,se no restano i tuoi e basta.Si può anche mediare,non è che se affine al tuo progetto di vita va bene,se non sono affine non va bene,ma che modo di amare è questo?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vanno benissimo i progetti,ma i tuoi progetti dovrebbero essere condivisi,se no restano i tuoi e basta.Si può anche mediare,non è che se affine al tuo progetto di vita va bene,se non sono affine non va bene,ma che modo di amare è questo?


La cosa è ribaltabile.
Però se si sta sul generale si può solo essere generici.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

Io non parlo che poi Brunetta dice che vi difendo sempre


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non parlo che poi Brunetta dice che vi difendo sempre


Certo:mexican:
Non si capisce neanche di cosa si lamenta :facepalm:


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vanno benissimo i progetti,ma i tuoi progetti dovrebbero essere condivisi,se no restano i tuoi e basta.Si può anche mediare,non è che se affine al tuo progetto di vita va bene,se non sono affine non va bene,ma che modo di amare è questo?


Guarda, oscuro, questo è sempre stato anche il mio problema.
E' una questione di personalità, non tanto di "progetti di vita", ma proprio di come si è.
Ci sono persone, come me sicuramente, come il mio uomo anche, come te, immagino, a cui non si può in nessun modo mettere limiti. Eppure queste stesse persone sono proprio generalmente attratte dai limiti dentro i queli poi non sanno proprio stare!
Alla fine, il solo compromesso possibile è:
1. Avere due palle così e cercare un partner che sia libero quanto te, e che ami le stesse attività che ami tu (e non tutte, in modo da avere la corda lenta comunque). Servono due palle così, perché DEVI dargli fiducia e scommettere che l'unione terrà nonostante non si : viva insieme, compri insieme, spenda insieme, si metta su casa insieme, si facciano figli e si allevino insieme, ecc. E' l'amore spericolato EPPURE fedele.
2. Rinunciare a parti di sé in nome di un qualche ideale che si vuole realizzare, anche se non è esattamente nelle nostre corde. Che ne so, per esempio, avere una discendenza, cosa che richiede sicuramente delle limitazioni a se stessi. Solo la spinta IDEALE può mettere zavorre a personalità dirompenti, diverse, infantili come le nostre.


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Brune*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo:mexican:
> Non si capisce neanche di cosa si lamenta :facepalm:


Si capisce benissimo,e chi non capisce non vuole capire.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si capisce benissimo,e chi non capisce non vuole capire.


No. Non si capisce proprio.
Quello che ha capito Fantastica è giusto?


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*SI*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda, oscuro, questo è sempre stato anche il mio problema.
> E' una questione di personalità, non tanto di "progetti di vita", ma proprio di come si è.
> Ci sono persone, come me sicuramente, come il mio uomo anche, come te, immagino, a cui non si può in nessun modo mettere limiti. Eppure queste stesse persone sono proprio generalmente attratte dai limiti dentro i queli poi non sanno proprio stare!
> Alla fine, il solo compromesso possibile è:
> ...


Brava.O magari un progetto in comune no?invece lora hanno in testa il loro progetto,e ti amano nella misura in cui sei affine alle loro aspettative e se permetti il raggiungimento di quel progetto.Ma io dico: AMAMI PER QUELLO CHE SONO CAZZO,AMAMI CON I MIEI ESTREMISMI E LE MIE DEBOLEZZE,AMAMI PERCHè NON PUOI NON AMARMI.


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Non si capisce proprio.
> Quello che ha capito Fantastica è giusto?



Vediamo cercherò di essere più chiaro.Alcune donne ti amano nella misura in cui tu risulti affine alle loro aspettative di vita.Devi essere funzionale al loro progetto di vita.Che cosa è di difficile comprensione?


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Non si capisce proprio.
> Quello che ha capito Fantastica è giusto?


Ascolta io ho capito che ti stanno sulle palle gli uomini,e quelli come il conte e sono tanti stanno sui coglioni pure a me,dei miei coetanei ho una pessima opinione,cerchiamo di andare oltre...!


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava.O magari un progetto in comune no?invece lora hanno in testa il loro progetto,e ti amano nella misura in cui sei affine alle loro aspettative e se permetti il raggiungimento di quel progetto.


Purtroppo è un tratto caratteristico di quasi tutte le donne: un certo utilitarismo. Che è dovuto al fatto che le donne sono potenziali madri e non se ne dimenticano mai, anche quando vogliono dimenticarsene. Perciò GENETICAMENTE l'uomo ha da servire non tanto a loro, ma alla prole loro. Ed è anche giusto, dal punto di vista della natura. Il maschio serve, altrimenti che ci sta a fare al mondo? Le donne anche servono, come contenitori di vita futura: questa è la natura.
La cultura, invece, è soggettiva. E lì c'è solo una distinzione da fare: o mi ami per ciò che sono, o mi ami per ciò che ti do o potrei darti (sicurezza, cibo, riparo, coccole, cura, attenzione, ascolto, vicinanza, ecc.). E io non ho dubbi in merito: è amore solo il primo, l'altro no.


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Purtroppo è un tratto caratteristico di quasi tutte le donne: un certo utilitarismo. Che è dovuto al fatto che le donne sono potenziali madri e non se ne dimenticano mai, anche quando vogliono dimenticarsene. Perciò GENETICAMENTE l'uomo ha da servire non tanto a loro, ma alla prole loro. Ed è anche giusto, dal punto di vista della natura. Il maschio serve, altrimenti che ci sta a fare al mondo? Le donne anche servono, come contenitori di vita futura: questa è la natura.
> La cultura, invece, è soggettiva. E lì c'è solo una distinzione da fare: o mi ami per ciò che sono, o mi ami per ciò che ti do o potrei darti (sicurezza, cibo, riparo, coccole, cura, attenzione, ascolto, vicinanza, ecc.). E io non ho dubbi in merito: è amore solo il primo, l'altro no.


Non è che devi amarmi per tutto quello che sono,io capisco che non sono mica uno facile.Le cose storte non mi piacciono,non vado d'accordo,con delinquenti,falsi,disonesti,scorretti,bugiardi,infantili,egoisti,arroganti,presuntuosi,e non perdo neanche più tempo a cercare di farmi andar bene le cose,perchè IL TEMPO NON è NELLA MIA DISPONIBILITà.Ti affascina quello che sono,e poi vuoi cambiarmi?


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è che devi amarmi per tutto quello che sono,io capisco che non sono mica uno facile.Le cose storte non mi piacciono,non vado d'accordo,con delinquenti,falsi,disonesti,scorretti,bugiardi,infantili,egoisti,arroganti,presuntuosi,e non perdo neanche più tempo a cercare di farmi andar bene le cose,perchè IL TEMPO NON è NELLA MIA DISPONIBILITà.Ti affascina quello che sono,e poi vuoi cambiarmi?


Il mondo trabocca di donne fallite nel tentativo di "cambiare" i loro uomini. 
Però sulla "mancanza di tempo" ho i miei dubbi. Di solito maschera la mancanza di voglia.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2014)

*Comunque*

@oscu'

Cerca di essere meno oscuro, su. Spiega la questione spicciola, anche se una questione spicciola ti pare indegna della tua spiegazione.


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2014)

arggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg





Fantastica ha detto:


> *Purtroppo è un tratto caratteristico di quasi tutte le donne: *un certo utilitarismo. Che è dovuto al fatto che le donne sono potenziali madri e non se ne dimenticano mai, anche quando vogliono dimenticarsene. Perciò GENETICAMENTE l'uomo ha da servire non tanto a loro, ma alla prole loro. Ed è anche giusto, dal punto di vista della natura. Il maschio serve, altrimenti che ci sta a fare al mondo? Le donne anche servono, come contenitori di vita futura: questa è la natura.
> La cultura, invece, è soggettiva. E lì c'è solo una distinzione da fare: o mi ami per ciò che sono, o mi ami per ciò che ti do o potrei darti (sicurezza, cibo, riparo, coccole, cura, attenzione, ascolto, vicinanza, ecc.). E io non ho dubbi in merito: è amore solo il primo, l'altro no.


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mondo trabocca di donne fallite nel tentativo di "cambiare" i loro uomini.
> Però sulla "mancanza di tempo" ho i miei dubbi. Di solito maschera la mancanza di voglia.


Anche,non voglio perdere tempo a farmi andar bene cose che non mi stanno bene per natura.Complimenti fantastica non mis embra di interagire con una donna.....!Nonostante tutto....


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Posso*



Fantastica ha detto:


> @oscu'
> 
> Cerca di essere meno oscuro, su. Spiega la questione spicciola, anche se una questione spicciola ti pare indegna della tua spiegazione.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vediamo cercherò di essere più chiaro.Alcune donne ti amano nella misura in cui tu risulti affine alle loro aspettative di vita.Devi essere funzionale al loro progetto di vita.Che cosa è di difficile comprensione?


L'hai ripetuto tre volte. Ho capito.
Ma se tu non ti adegui al suo progetto, vuol dire che lei si deve adeguare al tuo.
Lei ha scelto te e ti deve prendere come sei.
Tu hai scelto lei e non devi prenderla per come è?
Per me il progetti si condividono, rinunciando ognuno a parte di propri individuali.
Se solo uno dei due si deve adeguare significa che non funziona.
Capisco bene il tuo discorso per le piccole cose (o grandi, dipende dai punti di vista) che non incidono sulla progettualità.
Ad esempio se mi hai conosciuta come persona socievole non puoi aspettarti che stia chiusa in casa. Se l'altro membro della coppia è persona solitaria non si può pretendere che riceva amici tutte le sere.
Una volta ogni due settimane è un compromesso.
Se il progetto di uno è avere figli e l'altro no è difficile trovare un compromesso.


----------



## Horny (24 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se io fossi ingestibile caratterialmente non pretenderei di essere amata comunque.  Sbaglio?
> 
> Solo un figlio lo ami e lo sopporti  comunque sia.
> 
> Il resto e' generosita' nel caso.


uhmmmm....secondo me sbagli,
guarda che gli ingestibili sono i più pretenziosi
rotfl:ne so qualcosa.....
brunetta scrisse che cerco l'amore salvifico....
forse i più ingestibili sono proprio quelli che non si sono, 
magari ingiustamente ehh, sentiti amati come figli,
altro che pretendere...).


----------



## Horny (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo:mexican:
> Non si capisce neanche di cosa si lamenta :facepalm:


io ho capito che la sua ex stà con un altro e gli vuol
far sapere i particolari.


----------



## oscuro (24 Novembre 2014)

*Proprio*

Proprio ieri la mia lei mi ha detto:ma arriverà il giorno che ti comprearai una macchina normale?:rotfl:Ed io:io sono normale?Lei:ma sta cavolo di macchina ti ha lasciato a piedi già 4 volte....!Ha ragione ma è propriio questo che mi piace,la potenza e la sua inaffidabilità...piaceva anche a lei.....ora vuole pure comabiarmi la macchina.


----------



## Horny (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'hai ripetuto tre volte. Ho capito.
> Ma se tu non ti adegui al suo progetto, vuol dire che lei si deve adeguare al tuo.
> Lei ha scelto te e ti deve prendere come sei.
> Tu hai scelto lei e non devi prenderla per come è?
> ...


ah questo di sicuro.
infatti su questo non gli ho mai dato ragione.
ma qua lui dice che lei è gratuitamente cattiva.
perché fargli sapere particolari di una nuova relazione?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ah questo di sicuro.
> infatti su questo non gli ho mai dato ragione.
> ma qua lui dice che lei è gratuitamente cattiva.
> perché fargli sapere particolari di una nuova relazione?


Non confondere Occhiverdi con Oscuro. Come puoi?!! 
La ex gliel'ha detto per chiudere.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso farti una similitudine che ritengo calzante?Anche se può sembrare da presuntuso?ti piace la maserati?ok comprala ma non lamentarti se poi consuma troppo,e non è comoda,perchè la maserati è così e tu sapevi cosa compravi all'atto dell'acquisto.Non puoi trasformare una maserati in mercedes.....


Tesoro, devi uscire dalla metafora, please. Quali sono gli aspetti della Maserati che fanno sì che dovrebbe andare come una 500, secondo qualcuno?


----------



## Horny (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non confondere Occhiverdi con Oscuro. Come puoi?!!
> La ex gliel'ha detto per chiudere.


ma è occhiverdi che dice che la ex è gratuitamente cattiva.
non era sempre la ex di occhi verdi che voleva un figlio,
mentre lui, al momento no,
però lui ha una figlia.
ma lei ha 40 e quindi...no more time.
ed è sempre occhiverdi che scrive questo post.

oscuro cosa c'entra?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma è occhiverdi che dice che la ex è gratuitamente cattiva.
> non era sempre la ex di occhi verdi che voleva un figlio,
> mentre lui, al momento no,
> però lui ha una figlia.
> ...


La mia risposta era per Oscuro per stanarlo sul concreto.
Se no non c'è dialogo.
La differenza di progetti o delle individualità era ipotetica.


----------



## Horny (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La mia risposta era per Oscuro per stanarlo sul concreto.
> Se no non c'è dialogo.
> La differenza di progetti o delle individualità era ipotetica.


ahhh ok....
ma stanare oscuro 
lui è oscuro


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh sai che ho riletto due volte e credo che non mi sia mai successo?



Veramente anche io
ho dovuto rileggermi per ben più di due volte 
per capire ...perché appunto 
non credo mi sia mai successo ...
non credo mi succederà mai di essere vittima innocente 
di qualche cattivone/na...


Occhini ti facevo meno molliccio...
bentornato ...sistemato gli amici ficcanaso ?


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> A sentire ste cose mi viene il pelo......
> 
> Se in giro la media di donne è questa mi tengo la mia di moglie....


Se decidi di tenertela fallo per altri motivi, ci sono sia donne che uomini bastardi ma pure donne splendide e qualche uomo come te!:up:


----------



## lunaiena (24 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi rispetta TROPPO gli spazi se ne frega. Chi vuole fare progetti è perché prova vero interesse.


Questa tua frase è al pari di:
"se ami non tradisci"
frase già molto commentata e smentita ...

ho sempre rispettato tutti gli spazi di quelle persone 
a cui tengo quasi più che a me stessa 
e allo stesso lo predendo per me 
mai invaso ...
progetti tanti 
l'unico inconveniente é che ci vuole più tempo per realizzarli...


----------



## oscuro (25 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Questa tua frase è al pari di:
> "se ami non tradisci"
> frase già molto commentata e smentita ...
> 
> ...



Smentita da chi?


----------



## Spider (25 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Smentita da chi?



da tutti i traditori ad esempio,
prova a chiedere a loro.


----------



## oscuro (25 Novembre 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> da tutti i traditori ad esempio,
> prova a chiedere a loro.



Ti giuro che non smetti mai di sorprendermi,nel bene e nel male.E secondo te, caro amico mio, cosa dovrebbero dire i traditori per tenersi i traditi?Hai mai avuto a che fare con delinquenti di grosso calibro?sai che ti dicono?che sono innocenti,che sono perseguitati.Spider è il gioco delle parti.Poi se uno ci vuole credere è libero di farlo.Se la mia donna prendesse silos di cazzi a raffica e mi dicesse, però ti amo,la risposta sarebbe semplice:non è così che voglio essere amato,il tuo concetto d'amore non è compatibile con il mio,continua pure con le tue scabrose derrate di cazzo,io vado.I traditori possono dire quello che vogliono,c'è chi ci crede,c'è chi ci vuole credere,e c'è chi non ci crede perchè può permettersi di non crederlo.Ho deciso di guardare in faccia la vita per quello che è,pago il il mio tributo ogni giorno,non potrei fare diversamente.La mattina mi alzo,mi guardo allo specchio e sorrido,è bello non avere nulla di cui vergognarsi,andare orgogliosi dei propri errori.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> da tutti i traditori ad esempio,
> prova a chiedere a loro.


Sta cosa traditori versus traditi (loro/noi) mi fa venire in mente negri/bianchi, ariani/ebrei, terroni/polentoni, napoletani/umani, froci/etero, USA/URSS, Rivera/Mazzola, Senna/Prost, serbi/bosniaci,  ecc. Non so se sia retaggio da circolone di fancazzisti che si scannano sull'ultimo editoriale di Tuttosport oppure di quel programma di Bonolis farcito di casi umani e fighe intergalattiche divisi in categorie e sepolti in teche piene di locuste e serpenti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brava.O magari un progetto in comune no?invece lora hanno in testa il loro progetto,e ti amano nella misura in cui sei affine alle loro aspettative e se permetti il raggiungimento di quel progetto.Ma io dico: *AMAMI PER QUELLO CHE SONO CAZZO,AMAMI CON I MIEI ESTREMISMI E LE MIE DEBOLEZZE,AMAMI PERCHè NON PUOI NON AMARMI*.


Anche perchè il resto, per me, non è amore. Al massimo è un contratto. 



lunaiena ha detto:


> Occhini ti facevo meno molliccio...
> bentornato ...sistemato gli amici ficcanaso ?


Che ci devo fare? Sono un sentimentale 

No non ho sistemato i ficcanaso. Ho solo deciso di sbattermene altamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sta cosa traditori versus traditi (loro/noi) mi fa venire in mente negri/bianchi, ariani/ebrei, terroni/polentoni, napoletani/umani, froci/etero, USA/URSS, Rivera/Mazzola, Senna/Prost, serbi/bosniaci,  ecc. Non so se sia retaggio da circolone di fancazzisti che si scannano sull'ultimo editoriale di Tuttosport oppure di quel programma di Bonolis farcito di casi umani e fighe intergalattiche divisi in categorie e sepolti in teche piene di locuste e serpenti.



quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> da tutti i traditori ad esempio,
> prova a chiedere a loro.



tutti i traditori lo dici a tua sorella

continua a parlare in privato con i traditori che hai eletto a tuoi idoli, penso sia l'unica cosa che può farti veramente bene.
davvero spider, avendo certe chiusure mentali eviterei di entrare nell'arena


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tutti i traditori lo dici a tua sorella
> 
> continua a parlare in privato con i traditori che hai eletto a tuoi idoli, penso sia l'unica cosa che può farti veramente bene.
> davvero spider, avendo certe chiusure mentali eviterei di entrare nell'arena


Ma per essere idolatrato da Spiedì basta fargli qualche carezza e dargli i croccantini, portarlo a fare un giretto ogni tanto e dargli un cuccia confortevole. Vedi poi come scondinzola.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma per essere idolatrato da Spiedì basta fargli qualche carezza e dargli i croccantini*, portarlo a fare un giretto ogni tanto e dargli un cuccia confortevole. Vedi poi come scondinzola.



ma a me non me ne frega un cazzo, può idolatrare chi vuole
non ha mai fatto mistero del suo confrontarsi privatamente con utenti che io, essendo nei panni di spider, prenderei a capocciate in testa incontrandoli per strada (metaforicamente e per il loro ruolo, intendo)
esattamente come ha fatto per mesi con tubarao.

se ha trovato persone empatiche e in grado di spiegargli, accoglierlo, aiutarlo molto meglio di me (ad esempio) ben venga per lui: ma non è che ergerli a metro di misura sia di grande utilità.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma a me non me ne frega un cazzo, può idolatrare chi vuole
> non ha mai fatto mistero del suo confrontarsi privatamente con utenti che io, essendo nei panni di spider, prenderei a capocciate in testa incontrandoli per strada (metaforicamente e per il loro ruolo, intendo)
> esattamente come ha fatto per mesi con tubarao.
> 
> se ha trovato persone empatiche e in grado di spiegargli, accoglierlo, aiutarlo molto meglio di me (ad esempio) ben venga per lui: ma non è che ergerli a metro di misura sia di grande utilità.


Ma accoglierlo e spiegargli non è il metodo migliore per aiutarlo.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Novembre 2014)

Però ogni pregiudizio può essere il risultato (sbagliato quanto si vuole ma in qualche modo comprensibile in una logica azione/reazione) di un comportamento subìto che ci ha ha arrecato un dolore così grande e penetrante che nonostante tutto non riusciamo a superarlo, continundo ad esserne preda seppur non più a livello di sofferenza ma di  rimozione dell'idea stessa, prima, e di odio per l'idea stessa, dopo. Se io sono stato tradito e quel tradimento ha avuto su di me un effetto devastante, quella esperienza mi macera talmente da farmi perdere la lucidità e l'obiettività rispetto all'idea stessa di tradimento e non ho più gli strumenti per guardare alle diverse motivazioni di ciascun traditore, sono ottenebrato dal rancore.
In sintesi: credo che Spider veda nei traditori quello che il toro vede nel drappo rosso ....
Fossi in lui mi domanderei però, - alla luce di quello che afferma Chiara - se tende ad avvicinarsi ad alcuni traditori perchè gli sono simpatici come persone o se invece è in qualche modo attratto dal tradimento. Che è comunque un comportamento connaturato all'animo umano dai tempi dell'Eden ... E se in questa attrazione per il desiderio di "varcare la linea" oscilli tra sensi di colpa e desideri "inconfessabili".
Spider penserà forse che sono uno stronzo presuntuoso che fa filosofia spicciola sulla sua pelle (ed è giusto che lo pensi, forse lo sono, e me ne scuso, ma la faccio anche sulla mia, sempre, stai sereno), ma in realtà sto cercando in qualche modo di comprendere perché una persona che reputo tutt'altro che stupida si ritrovi a perdere ogni ragionevole senso critico e a giudicare senza obiettività sul tema della violazione del patto di fiducia tra persone amate.
Tutto qui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Però ogni pregiudizio può essere il risultato (sbagliato quanto si vuole ma in qualche modo comprensibile in una logica azione/reazione) di un comportamento subìto che ci ha ha arrecato un dolore così grande e penetrante che nonostante tutto non riusciamo a superarlo, continundo ad esserne preda seppur non più a livello di sofferenza ma di  rimozione dell'idea stessa, prima, e di odio per l'idea stessa, dopo. Se io sono stato tradito e quel tradimento ha avuto su di me un effetto devastante, quella esperienza mi macera talmente da farmi perdere la lucidità e l'obiettività rispetto all'idea stessa di tradimento e non ho più gli strumenti per guardare alle diverse motivazioni di ciascun traditore, sono ottenebrato dal rancore.
> In sintesi: credo che Spider veda nei traditori quello che il toro vede nel drappo rosso ....
> Fossi in lui mi domanderei però, - alla luce di quello che afferma Chiara - se *tende ad avvicinarsi ad alcuni traditori perchè gli sono simpatici come persone* o se invece è in qualche modo attratto dal tradimento. Che è comunque un comportamento connaturato all'animo umano dai tempi dell'Eden ... E se in questa attrazione per il desiderio di "varcare la linea" oscilli tra sensi di colpa e desideri "inconfessabili".
> Spider penserà forse che sono uno stronzo presuntuoso che fa filosofia spicciola sulla sua pelle (ed è giusto che lo pensi, forse lo sono, e me ne scuso, ma la faccio anche sulla mia, sempre, stai sereno), ma in realtà sto cercando in qualche modo di comprendere perché una persona che reputo tutt'altro che stupida si ritrovi a perdere ogni ragionevole senso critico e a giudicare senza obiettività sul tema della violazione del patto di fiducia tra persone amate.
> Tutto qui.


tende ad avvicinarsi alle persone che gli stanno simpatiche o con cui trova affinità, o che lo attraggono...come tutti: che male c'è?
e allora perché, dopo che ti sei avvicinato a qualcuno non riesci a fare il passo logico ( prima di tutto logico) che anche gli altri a cui non ti avvicini sono QUALCUNO di avvicinabile, anche se poi non lo farai mai?

no:chiedi ai traditori


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'ho messo in firma. Una frase di un amico che mi ricorda come proprio quelle persone a cui davi tutto te stesso sono le prime che nel corso della vita riescono a farti più male. A comportarsi in un modo tanto cattivo da non avere spiegazioni. Non trovare motivazioni per tanta crudeltà e tanto dolore.
> In fondo, nel mio caso, sarebbe bastato sparire invece di girare il coltello nella piaga e farmi sapere dell'altro, farmi soffrire e tenermi appeso ad un filo con le parole. Non è un tradimento, lo so.
> 
> Spero solo che il calvario non ricominci. Spero che non ci ripensi e spero che mi dia il tempo per elaborare o potrei ricominciare da capo.
> ...


mi ha molto colpito questa tua fragilità sentimentale condizionata da quello che lei può fare e dirti piuttosto che dalle tue decisioni .
non so quanto lei sia aguzzina e quanto invece sia tu a lasciare sempre questa porta aperta con la lucina accesa


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ha molto colpito questa tua fragilità sentimentale condizionata da quello che lei può fare e dirti piuttosto che dalle tue decisioni .
> *non so quanto lei sia aguzzina e quanto invece sia tu a lasciare sempre questa porta aperta con la lucina accesa*


entrambe le cose secondo me
Lei non so se sia aguzzina, a me sembra immaturissima e viziatissima


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> entrambe le cose secondo me
> Lei non so se sia aguzzina, a me sembra* immaturissima e viziatissima*


due calci in culo vogiamo darglieli?
nota come ti scatta come minimo il superlativo :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> entrambe le cose secondo me
> Lei non so se sia aguzzina, a me sembra *immaturissima *e viziatissima


Ma pure lui.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> due calci in culo vogiamo darglieli?
> nota come ti scatta come minimo il superlativo :singleeye:


dovresti apprezzare il passaggio dalla violenza fisica al superlativo scritto


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pure lui.


Lui è solo troppo buono, secondo me


----------



## Hellseven (25 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tende ad avvicinarsi alle persone che gli stanno simpatiche o con cui trova affinità, o che lo attraggono...come tutti: che male c'è?
> e allora perché, dopo che ti sei avvicinato a qualcuno non riesci a fare il passo logico ( *prima di tutto logico*) che anche gli altri a cui non ti avvicini sono *QUALCUNO *di avvicinabile, anche se poi non lo farai mai?
> 
> no:chiedi ai traditori


Forse perché riesce ad umanizzare e ritiene meritevoli di riconoscimento, per il momento, solo alcuni traditori, quelli con cui si rapporta.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse perché riesce ad umanizzare e ritiene meritevoli di riconoscimento, per il momento, solo alcuni traditori, quelli con cui si rapporta.


O quelli che danno la medesima versione che ha dato sua moglie a lui
Facci caso, non tollera i non "pentiti" perchè non accetterebbe mai che sua moglie non lo fosse veramente


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui è solo troppo buono, secondo me


Ma uno che si cancella da un forum perchè quattro stronzi dei suoi amici lo leggono e chissà che cazzo pensano (o malignano) quando lui, parola sua, non ha nulla da nascondere come lo definisci?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma uno che si cancella da un forum perchè quattro stronzi dei suoi amici lo leggono e chissà che cazzo pensano (o malignano) quando lui, parola sua, non ha nulla da nascondere come lo definisci?



Hai letto da qualche parte che si è cancellato per 4 stronzi? io no


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> dovresti apprezzare il passaggio dalla violenza fisica al superlativo scritto


vero


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai letto da qualche parte che si è cancellato per 4 stronzi? io no


Eh io sì. Ma pure pure la querelle su Ligabue, per dire. Cioè, pure lui non è che poi sia sta maturità. Poi, ovviamente, lo conosci ti sta simpatico e allora, magia, l'immaturità diventa bontà.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> O quelli che danno la medesima versione che ha dato sua moglie a lui
> Facci caso, non tollera i non "pentiti" perchè non accetterebbe mai che sua moglie non lo fosse veramente


Ottima osservazione Butty, non l'avevo notato. Possibile ove non anche probabile.
Sul pentimento nel tradimento..... omissis, bocca mia statti zitta. 
Mi è venuta in mente questa frasetta, dimmi se pensi possa essere veritiera o no, in generale, per tutta l'umanità (wow H7 scrive pure aforismi: Palladiano, preso dall'invidia, ti faccio concorrenza per ingraziarmi le gentili Signore del forum, stai in campana)

*Il tradimento è un batterio di ceppo altamente resistente che, dopo il contagio, forse potrai mantenere in una fase dormiente, ma non che potrai mai debellare del tutto*.

Ipse dixit H7 il 25.11.2014


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh io sì. Ma pure pure la querelle su Ligabue, per dire. Cioè, pure lui non è che poi sia sta maturità. Poi, ovviamente, lo conosci ti sta simpatico e allora, magia, l'immaturità diventa bontà.



veramente, conoscenza reale o meno, l'unica visione _immatura_(ma non è neanche il giusto termine, sarebbe meglio incompleta, non sviluppata oltre l'emotività) che ho visto in quel thread su ligabue era quella di viola di mare e in parte di farfalla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse perché riesce ad umanizzare e ritiene meritevoli di riconoscimento, per il momento, solo alcuni traditori, quelli con cui si rapporta.


no, solo perché si lascia soggiogare dalla personalità, indipendentemente da chi ce l'ha (tradito o traditore)


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> veramente, conoscenza reale o meno, l'unica visione _immatura_(ma non è neanche il giusto termine, sarebbe meglio incompleta, non sviluppata oltre l'emotività) che ho visto in quel thread su ligabue era quella di viola di mare e in parte di farfalla.


No, è il distinguere musica di serie a e b e alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è il distinguere musica di serie a e b e alla cazzo di cane.



ma guarda che lui è un insegnante, sull'aspetto tecnico non dice cose alla cazzo di cane.
come non le dici tu, mi sembra


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è il distinguere musica di serie a e b e alla cazzo di cane.


Ha parlato sto cazzo.  Sempre in amicizia e fraternità


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma guarda che lui è un insegnante, sull'aspetto tecnico non dice cose alla cazzo di cane.
> come non le dici tu, mi sembra


Appunto perchè ne sai dovresti non farli sti discorsi. Lì sta la maturità.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ha parlato sto cazzo.  Sempre in amicizia e fraternità


Se io ti dico sherpa mica disprezzo gli sherpa, giusto te.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se io ti dico sherpa mica disprezzo gli sherpa, giusto te.


No. Vuol solo dire che non tratti la musica alla cazzo di cane esattamente come descrivi fare Occhiverdi.

A Patatò, me te magno e me te ri-caco come me pare 

Lascia perde.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh io sì. Ma pure pure la querelle su Ligabue, per dire. Cioè, pure lui non è che poi sia sta maturità. Poi, ovviamente, lo conosci ti sta simpatico e allora, magia, l'immaturità diventa bontà.


Come sei pesante Dio mio con sta storia che lo conosco, che due coglioni
invece tu sei uguale con tutti anche con quelli che conosci? Ah già ma tu di chi conosci non parli, così il culo ce l'hai parato...
Pesante, pesante davvero


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> veramente, conoscenza reale o meno, l'unica visione _immatura_(ma non è neanche il giusto termine, sarebbe meglio incompleta, non sviluppata oltre l'emotività) che ho visto in quel thread su ligabue era quella di viola di mare e in parte di farfalla.



Meno male che almeno tu sei obiettiva anche con chi conosci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che almeno tu sei obiettiva anche con chi conosci



conoscendo occhietti hai la possibilità di ampliare le tue conoscenze e completare la tua visione, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Vuol solo dire che non tratti la musica alla cazzo di cane esattamente come descrivi fare Occhiverdi.
> 
> A Patatò, me te magno e me te ri-caco come me pare
> 
> Lascia perde.


Ma lascia perdere tu che non capisci un cazzo su. Se dico che te senti musica negra a te vesti come uno sherpa è evidentemente perchè è vero, ma non è che non è che si sta parlando "effettivamente" di musica. O di abbigliamento. Che te magni, le patate.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come sei pesante Dio mio con sta storia che lo conosco, che due coglioni
> invece tu sei uguale con tutti anche con quelli che conosci? Ah già ma tu di chi conosci non parli, così il culo ce l'hai parato...
> Pesante, pesante davvero


Pesante, ma è vera. Non è che posso farci un cazzo se è così. Io sono uguale e sono così. Con tutti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sta cosa traditori versus traditi (loro/noi) mi fa venire in mente negri/bianchi, ariani/ebrei, terroni/polentoni, napoletani/umani, froci/etero, USA/URSS, Rivera/Mazzola, Senna/Prost, serbi/bosniaci, ecc. Non so se sia retaggio da circolone di fancazzisti che si scannano sull'ultimo editoriale di Tuttosport oppure di quel programma di Bonolis farcito di casi umani e fighe intergalattiche divisi in categorie e sepolti in teche piene di locuste e serpenti.


quoto, propendo per la seconda.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pesante, ma è vera. Non è che posso farci un cazzo se è così. Io sono uguale e sono così. Con tutti.


Sicuramente peccato che non sia provabile


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lascia perdere tu che non capisci un cazzo su. Se dico che te senti musica negra a te vesti come uno sherpa è evidentemente perchè è vero, ma non è che non è che si sta parlando "effettivamente" di musica. O di abbigliamento. Che te magni, le patate.


Che Patato.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente peccato che non sia provabile


Non posso farci nulla. Il mezzo è quello che è ed a Milano (o ovunque) per raduni alla cazzo di cane che sembrano uscite di qualche comunità di recupero non ci vengo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non posso farci nulla. Il mezzo è quello che è ed a Milano (o ovunque) per raduni alla cazzo di cane che sembrano uscite di qualche comunità di recupero non ci vengo.



E' normale che quelli come te non vengano, e non perchè non hai bisogno della comunità di recupero ma perchè mettersi a nudo e uscire dal tuo personaggio è troppo difficile
Si sa mai che si scopre che sei umano come tutti


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non posso farci nulla. Il mezzo è quello che è ed a Milano (o ovunque) per raduni alla cazzo di cane che sembrano uscite di qualche comunità di recupero *non ci vengo*.


Tempo al tempo  Non è che non ci vai tu. E' che non sei stato invitato  Un po' come te succedeva alle feste delle medie 

Patato  Io scherzo eehhh  Lo sai che te vojo bene.......come se fossi uno nomale


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' normale che quelli come te non vengano, e non perchè non hai bisogno della comunità di recupero ma perchè mettersi a nudo e uscire dal tuo personaggio è troppo difficile
> Si sa mai che si scopre che sei umano come tutti


Ma quale mettersi a nudo? Ma che cazzo dici, su. Ma ti pare che mo' una cazzo di serata fuori è "mettersi a nudo"? Casomai è conoscere qualcuno di persona, cosa che onestamente non tengo a fare e comunque non a botte di venti disagiati per volta.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tempo al tempo  Non è che non ci vai tu. *E' che non sei stato invitato*  Un po' come te succedeva alle feste delle medie
> 
> Patato  Io scherzo eehhh  Lo sai che te vojo bene.......come se fossi uno nomale


See. E leva ste faccine.


----------



## Nicka (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' normale che quelli come te non vengano, e non perchè non hai bisogno della comunità di recupero ma perchè mettersi a nudo e uscire dal tuo personaggio è troppo difficile
> *Si sa mai che si scopre che sei umano come tutti*


Perdonami Farfalla cara, ma questo non lo credo proprio possibile...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> See. E leva ste faccine.


Patatoso lui.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale mettersi a nudo? Ma che cazzo dici, su. Ma ti pare che mo' una cazzo di serata fuori è "mettersi a nudo"? Casomai è conoscere qualcuno di persona, cosa che onestamente non tengo a fare e comunque non a botte di venti disagiati per volta.



Farsi vedere per quelli che si è......(mettersi a nudo)
Quando mi fai un nick di un non disagiato inzierò a pensare che non pensi di essere l'unico a non esserlo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perdonami Farfalla cara, ma questo non lo credo proprio possibile...


Umano nel senso che non è solo e sempre così "stronzo" e magari nemmeno così alfa e magari nemmeno così figo
Vado avanti?


----------



## Nicka (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Umano nel senso che non è solo e sempre così "stronzo" e magari nemmeno così alfa e magari nemmeno così figo
> Vado avanti?


VadI vadI!!! :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Umano nel senso che non è solo e sempre così "stronzo" e magari nemmeno così alfa e magari nemmeno così figo
> *Vado avanti?*



no dai, sennò sembra che qualcuno ce lo volesse davvero


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Farsi vedere per quelli che si è......(mettersi a nudo)
> Quando mi fai un nick di un non disagiato inzierò a pensare che non pensi di essere l'unico a non esserlo


Cioè vorresti vedere se ho due gambe e due braccia. Pensa un po'.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Umano nel senso che non è solo e sempre così "stronzo" e magari nemmeno così alfa e magari nemmeno così figo
> Vado avanti?


Fermati per carità.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no dai, sennò sembra che qualcuno ce lo volesse davvero


La finisci d'intervenire alla cazzo di cane quando ci sta Tubarao di mezzo?


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Farsi vedere per quelli che si è......(mettersi a nudo)
> *Quando mi fai un nick di un non disagiato* inzierò a pensare che non pensi di essere l'unico a non esserlo



no dai...non fare la cattiva. Vedrai che te ne tira fuori a frotte


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> no dai...non fare la cattiva. Vedrai che te ne tira fuori a frotte


Ottimista.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ottimista.



sempre


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè vorresti vedere se ho due gambe e due braccia. Pensa un po'.


io non voglio vedere nulla
Ma io non faccio la strafiga e quella che sa sempre tutto e tratto tutti da pirla
Perchè se lo facessi e poi mi presentassi a un raduno sarebbe difficile sostenere la cosa
Poi ci può essere anche chi ha la faccia tosta di farlo
Tu manco quello
Facile fare il personaggio dietro a una tastiera. Tutto qui
Ma ti vogliamo bene per quello che sei


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Umano nel senso che non è solo e sempre così "stronzo" e magari nemmeno così alfa e magari nemmeno così figo
> Vado avanti?


Vabbè quella di non farlo, mettersi a nudo come intendi tu, è scelta sua e come tale da rispettare. 

Potrebbe risparmiarsi qualche parola tipo Handicappati, Anfass e simili per una questione di decenza. Ma non è neanche colpa sua, è che lo disegnano cosi patatoso.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Vabbè quella di non farlo, mettersi a nudo come intendi tu, è scelta sua e come tale da rispettare.
> 
> *Potrebbe risparmiarsi qualche parola tipo Handicappati, Anfass e simili per una questione di decenza. Ma non è neanche colpa sua, è che lo disegnano cosi patatoso.


Se lui rispettasse chi fa una scelta diversa, avresti ragione


----------



## rewindmee (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Umano nel senso che non è solo e sempre così "stronzo" e magari nemmeno così alfa e magari nemmeno così figo
> Vado avanti?


Un piccolo mago di Oz?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non voglio vedere nulla
> *Ma io non faccio la strafiga e quella che sa sempre tutto e tratto tutti da pirla
> Perchè se lo facessi e poi mi presentassi a un raduno sarebbe difficile sostenere la cosa
> *Poi ci può essere anche chi ha la faccia tosta di farlo
> ...



Perchè sarebbe difficile sostenerla comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se lui rispettasse chi fa una scelta diversa, avresti ragione


Tu mo' dovresti spiegarmi come siamo arrivati da parlare dell'immaturità o meno di Occhiverdi a me che non mi faccio vedere ai raduni (nudo).


----------



## Hellseven (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey, una domanda, seriamente: se una persona che stimi e con cui ti trovi bene a parlare ti invitasse a mangiare una pizza o a prendere un caffè per soddisfare il sentimento umano della curiosità e del desiderio di guardare negli occhi qualcuno che senti sulla tua lunghezza d'onda, lo faresti? Lo ha già fatto magari?


----------



## drusilla (25 Novembre 2014)

ma poi chi lo vuole conoscere dal vivo? per curiosità fine a se stessa... è chiaro che non vuole né da interazione, non vuole né da un rapporto non virtuale! è logico non vada ai raduni. Meno chiaro perché sia così "rabbioso" contro il bisogno o la gioia di altri di fare il salto al reale!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Joey, una domanda, seriamente: se una persona che stimi e con cui ti trovi bene a parlare ti invitasse a mangiare una pizza o a prendere un caffè per soddisfare il sentimento umano della curiosità e del desiderio di guardare negli occhi qualcuno che senti sulla tua lunghezza d'onda, lo faresti? Lo ha già fatto magari?


Altre volte l'ho fatto, come no.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mo' dovresti spiegarmi come siamo arrivati da parlare dell'immaturità o meno di Occhiverdi a me che non mi faccio vedere ai raduni (nudo).


Ho dato io la stura al tutto. Dicendo che te, che sei quello che parla di musica negra, sei l'ultimo che può tacciare Occhiverdi di parlare di musica alla cazzo di cane.

Ricordo sempre il mantra: Me te Magno e Me Te Riicaco quando voglio  Patatoso amoroso.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Joey, una domanda, seriamente: se una persona che stimi e con cui ti trovi bene a parlare ti invitasse a mangiare una pizza o a prendere un caffè per soddisfare il sentimento umano della curiosità e del desiderio di guardare negli occhi qualcuno che senti sulla tua lunghezza d'onda, lo faresti? Lo ha già fatto magari?



adesso ti dice che sei scemo :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> adesso ti dice che sei scemo :carneval:



acc! ho toppato.
:mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma poi chi lo vuole conoscere dal vivo? per curiosità fine a se stessa... è chiaro che non vuole né da interazione, non vuole né da un rapporto non virtuale! è logico non vada ai raduni. Meno chiaro perché sia così "rabbioso" contro il bisogno o la gioia di altri di fare il salto al reale!


Ma mica ho detto nulla. Ultimamanete ne avete fatto uno a Roma ed uno a Milano. Fate, per carità. Solo che i commenti poi (almeno quelli di Milano), Madonna.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho dato io la stura al tutto. *Dicendo che te, che sei quello che parla di musica negra, sei l'ultimo che può tacciare Occhiverdi di parlare di musica alla cazzo di cane.
> 
> *Ricordo sempre il mantra: Me te Magno e Me Te Riicaco quando voglio  Patatoso amoroso.


Che poi è, ricordiamolo, una stronzata che manco hai capito.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi è, ricordiamolo, una stronzata che manco hai capito.


Classico.

Spiegami meglio: se ho (non) ben capito tu sei quello che ha definito Occhini immaturo portando a esempio come si è infilato e ha discusso alla cazzo di cane di musica di serie a e serie b ? Se così è.........


----------



## Hellseven (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Altre volte l'ho fatto, come no.


Può darsi che non gli piaccia la dimensione del gruppo, non è proprio una cosa dell'altro mondo se fosse così.
Vi dico una cosa:
se potessi conoscere vis a vis ciascuno di voi, nessuno escluso, per scoprire con tranqullità e in totale relax che tipo di persona è, mi piacerebbe molto di più, per mia indole, che non vedervi tutti insieme ad un raduno.
Fermo restando che anche il raduno ha un suo legittimo e sacrosanto e rispettabilisismo perché.
Cioè se mettiamo per un secondo da parte la "Dirty Harry attitude" di Joey e guardiamo alla sostanza, non ha bestemmiato.
Almeno così la vedrei io.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Classico.


Eh, ma è vero. Ti pare possibile che se io ti dico che suoni i bonghetti come uno sfigato a cinquant'anni sto parlando di musica? Secondo te. Avanti.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è vero. Ti pare possibile che se io ti dico che suoni i bonghetti come uno sfigato a cinquant'anni sto parlando di musica? Secondo te. Avanti.


Patato ma io non sto parlando dei miei bonghetti su  E dai.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sarebbe difficile sostenerla comunque.


E' quello che sto dicendo
Invece nel tuo caso non c'è modo e puoi continuare a sostenere il tuo personaggio


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu mo' dovresti spiegarmi come siamo arrivati da parlare dell'immaturità o meno di Occhiverdi a me che non mi faccio vedere ai raduni (nudo).


siamo andati Ot


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mica ho detto nulla. Ultimamanete ne avete fatto uno a Roma ed uno a Milano. Fate, per carità. Solo che i commenti poi (almeno quelli di Milano), Madonna.



ma tu che non c'eri come fai a non credere che i commenti sono veri?
Così solo per sapere
Io non ho messo in dubbio i commenti di Roma per esempio


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Patato ma io non sto parlando dei miei bonghetti su  E dai.


Ma anche se dico che ascolti musica negra e suoni i bonghetti e quant'altro, sto facendo una trattazione filologica della musica e tradizioni musicale delle isole caraibiche, o quello che è, o parlo di te?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' quello che sto dicendo
> Invece nel tuo caso non c'è modo e puoi continuare a sostenere il tuo personaggio


Ma non potresti farlo manco se volessi farlo tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La finisci d'intervenire alla cazzo di cane quando ci sta Tubarao di mezzo?



E tu la finisci di parlare a cazzo di cane di persone che non conosci?
E non sto parlando di tubarao.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche se dico che ascolti musica negra e suoni i bonghetti e quant'altro, sto facendo una trattazione filologica della musica e tradizioni musicale delle isole caraibiche, o quello che è, *o parlo di te*?


Chi ha detto che stai parlando di me ? Mai pensato. Stai parlando di musica di serie a e di serie b alla cazzo di cane come coso lì, come si chiama.....Occhiverdi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma tu che non c'eri come fai a non credere che i commenti sono veri?
> Così solo per sapere
> Io non ho messo in dubbio i commenti di Roma per esempio


Ma io so proprio che sono veri, è questa la roba da cioccolatai. Madonna Farfie.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E tu la finisci di parlare a cazzo di cane di persone che non conosci?
> E non sto parlando di tubarao.


Ah, di chi? Di Occhi verdi? Pensa quale altruismo. Ma lo sai tu cosa si fa qua sopra? Si parla delle persone. Non se se te ne'eri accorta.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Può darsi che non gli piaccia la dimensione del gruppo, non è proprio una cosa dell'altro mondo se fosse così.
> Vi dico una cosa:
> se potessi conoscere vis a vis ciascuno di voi, nessuno escluso, per scoprire con tranqullità e in totale relax che tipo di persona è, mi piacerebbe molto di più, per mia indole, che non vedervi tutti insieme ad un raduno.
> Fermo restando che anche il raduno ha un suo legittimo e sacrosanto e rispettabilisismo perché.
> ...



Ma questo è un altro discorso
Ovvio che se ti incontri singolarmente hai più modo di conoscerti meglio
Ma da qui a dare dei disagiati e cessi a chi non c'era (riferendosi ai nick) ce ne vuole


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma questo è un altro discorso
> Ovvio che se ti incontri singolarmente hai più modo di conoscerti meglio
> Ma da qui a dare dei disagiati e *cessi* a chi non c'era (riferendosi ai nick) ce ne vuole


Cessi mai detto in riferimento alla serata. Casomai a sta monda di piazzarsi l'occhio per avatar (e la faccia) eventualmente. Ma era per la moda del momento più che altro. Perchè non capisci mai un cazzo?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non potresti farlo manco se volessi farlo tu.


Ma io sono esattamente quella che leggi fisicamente e di testa (dai che te l'ho servita sul piatto d'argento) e i miei commenti sono sinceri.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cessi mai detto in riferimento alla serata. Casomai a sta monda di piazzarsi l'occhio per avatar (e la faccia) eventualmente. Ma era per la moda del momento più che altro. Perchè non capisci mai un cazzo?



Non lo so
Forse perchè cambi un tantino le carte in tavola?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Chi ha detto che stai parlando di me ? Mai pensato. Stai parlando di musica di serie a e di serie b alla cazzo di cane come coso lì, come si chiama.....Occhiverdi.


Tubarà, su. Levate.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io so proprio che sono veri, è questa la roba da cioccolatai. Madonna Farfie.


Quindi ti infastidisce che le persone a quel raduno abbiano avuto nel complesso una buona opinione uno dell'altro
Perchè?


----------



## Hellseven (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma questo è un altro discorso
> Ovvio che se ti incontri singolarmente hai più modo di conoscerti meglio
> *Ma da qui a dare dei disagiati e cessi a chi non c'era (riferendosi ai nick) ce ne vuole[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Eratò (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi ti infastidisce che le persone a quel raduno abbiano avuto nel complesso una buona opinione uno dell'altro
> Perchè?


E pure voi non potevate mandarvi a fanculo reciprocamente cosi si divertiva Jb.Ecchecazzo...troppi complimenti e Jb non ce l' ha fatta


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

Sentirmi dare dell'immaturo mi fa riflettere molto anche se fatto da JB.
Probabilmente c'è una punta di verità che poi lui dal lato del suo personaggio ingrandisce di mille volte. 
Sono emozionale. E questo nel precedente rapporto amoroso è venuto fuori a dismisura.  Anni di inesperienza colmati in breve tempo da un rapporto difficile più sulla carta che nella realtà. 
Ci sta anche..... c'è sempre da imparare. 

Sulla musica ..... prima impara il sistema modale e poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E pure voi non potevate mandarvi a fanculo reciprocamente cosi si divertiva Jb.Ecchecazzo...troppi complimenti e Jb non ce l' ha fatta


Novità?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, di chi? Di Occhi verdi? Pensa quale altruismo. Ma lo sai tu cosa si fa qua sopra? Si parla delle persone. Non se se te ne'eri accorta.


si parla *con* le persone, per quel che mi riguarda.
delle persone ci parlo con beneficio d'inventario, sempre pronta a ricredermi davanti a spiegazioni da parte delle stesse e ANCHE davanti alla conoscenza reali.

cosa che tu non fai assolutamente (scelta tua)


----------



## Eratò (25 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Novità?


C' e' il sole,fa freddo e son piu disagiata del solito..

Ah si mo' che me lo ricordo : mi si e' rotto il cambio delle marce e sto senza macchina.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ha molto colpito questa tua fragilità sentimentale condizionata da quello che lei può fare e dirti piuttosto che dalle tue decisioni .
> non so quanto lei sia aguzzina e quanto invece sia tu a lasciare sempre questa porta aperta con la lucina accesa


È stata apertissima fino a pochi giorni fa proprio perché meno di 7 giorni fa mi aveva fatto credere di tornare da me baciandomi appassionatamente e dichiarando si amarmi. 

Si. Sono sentilmentalmente fragile.  Ma non è una negatività secondo me.


----------



## Spider (25 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sta cosa traditori versus traditi (loro/noi) mi fa venire in mente negri/bianchi, ariani/ebrei, terroni/polentoni, napoletani/umani, froci/etero, USA/URSS, Rivera/Mazzola, Senna/Prost, serbi/bosniaci,  ecc. Non so se sia retaggio da circolone di fancazzisti che si scannano sull'ultimo editoriale di Tuttosport oppure di quel programma di Bonolis farcito di casi umani e fighe intergalattiche divisi in categorie e sepolti in teche piene di locuste e serpenti.



vedo che come al solito, hai capito molto...

come va' con gli anelli?
ti eserciti????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (25 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti giuro che non smetti mai di sorprendermi,nel bene e nel male.E secondo te, caro amico mio, cosa dovrebbero dire i traditori per tenersi i traditi?Hai mai avuto a che fare con delinquenti di grosso calibro?sai che ti dicono?che sono innocenti,che sono perseguitati.Spider è il gioco delle parti.Poi se uno ci vuole credere è libero di farlo.Se la mia donna prendesse silos di cazzi a raffica e mi dicesse, però ti amo,la risposta sarebbe semplice:non è così che voglio essere amato,il tuo concetto d'amore non è compatibile con il mio,continua pure con le tue scabrose derrate di cazzo,io vado.I traditori possono dire quello che vogliono,c'è chi ci crede,c'è chi ci vuole credere,e c'è chi non ci crede perchè può permettersi di non crederlo.Ho deciso di guardare in faccia la vita per quello che è,pago il il mio tributo ogni giorno,non potrei fare diversamente.La mattina mi alzo,mi guardo allo specchio e sorrido,è bello non avere nulla di cui vergognarsi,andare orgogliosi dei propri errori.



certo che la tua reazione mi sorprende...
ma non sei un traditore, uno che in passato ha tradito?
almeno questo è quello che racconti.
da come scrivi sembra esattamente l'opposto.
Io, constatavo solo un fatto, che molti traditori smentiscono quella frase, tutto qui.
chiedi a farfalla, a chiara, a tebe, a chi cazzo ti pare...


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tubarà, su. Levate.


Ma certo bello Patato.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che la tua reazione mi sorprende...
> ma non sei un traditore, uno che in passato ha tradito?
> almeno questo è quello che racconti.
> da come scrivi sembra esattamente l'opposto.
> ...


Non so come tu abbia capito che io sia un traditore.  Forse ti senti circondato.  [emoji16] 
Sono un fedele e non sono nemmeno stato tradito. Forse ha tradito solo la mia intelligenza.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> vedo che come al solito, hai capito molto...
> 
> come va' con gli anelli?
> ti eserciti????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Macchè. Sono volubile. Ho il trip per le candele, in questo periodo. Ho iniziato con quelle piccole rosa per le torte di compleanno che le accendi e fanno piripipì. Conto di arrivare ai moccoli entro ferragosto così sarò sul pezzo per la stagione delle processioni. Deglutisci l'acquolina però: colo la cera, mica mi penetro: sono contrario a queste pratiche contronatura. 

Tu invece? Sempre preso col vizietto perverso di sostenere che gli altri non capiscono e ritrattare quello che scrivi? Zio Michele di Avetrana ti fa una pippa.


----------



## Spider (25 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non so come tu abbia capito che io sia un traditore.  Forse ti senti circondato.  [emoji16]
> Sono un fedele e non sono nemmeno stato tradito. Forse ha tradito solo la mia intelligenza.


ma se non ti ho neanche citato...
io di te so solo che hai stupendi occhi verdi.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> È stata apertissima fino a pochi giorni fa proprio perché meno di 7 giorni fa mi aveva fatto credere di tornare da me baciandomi appassionatamente e dichiarando si amarmi.
> 
> Si. Sono sentilmentalmente fragile.  *Ma non è una negatività secondo me*.


non mi pare di averlo scritto


----------



## Spider (25 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Macchè. Sono volubile. Ho il trip per le candele, in questo periodo. *Ho iniziato con quelle piccole rosa per le torte di compleanno che le accendi e fanno piripipì. *Conto di arrivare ai moccoli entro ferragosto così sarò sul pezzo per la stagione delle processioni. Deglutisci l'acquolina però: colo la cera, mica mi penetro: sono contrario a queste pratiche contronatura.
> 
> Tu invece? Sempre preso col vizietto perverso di sostenere che gli altri non capiscono e ritrattare quello che scrivi? Zio Michele di Avetrana ti fa una pippa.



dai, tra poco è Natale...resisti.
puoi festeggiare con le tue candele colorate il doppio del tempo.
contento?
a ferragosto, fai il botto.
sul contro natura, hai sempre qualcosa da ridire...
cosa non ti garba???
ma quando uno è democratico e di mondo, come te, si accetta tutto.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (25 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Macchè. Sono volubile. Ho il trip per le candele, in questo periodo. Ho iniziato con quelle piccole rosa per le torte di compleanno che le accendi e fanno piripipì. Conto di arrivare ai moccoli entro ferragosto così sarò sul pezzo per la stagione delle processioni. Deglutisci l'acquolina però: colo la cera, mica mi penetro: sono contrario a queste pratiche contronatura.
> 
> Tu invece? Sempre preso col vizietto perverso di sostenere che gli altri non capiscono e ritrattare quello che scrivi? *Zio Michele di Avetrana ti fa una pippa.*


Mi sa che me la metto nella firma :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (25 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> P
> In sintesi: credo che Spider veda nei traditori quello che il toro vede nel drappo rosso ....
> Fossi in lui mi domanderei però, - alla luce di quello che afferma Chiara - se tende ad avvicinarsi ad alcuni traditori perchè gli sono simpatici come persone o se invece è in qualche modo attratto dal tradimento. Che è comunque un comportamento connaturato all'animo umano dai tempi dell'Eden ... E se in questa attrazione per il desiderio di "varcare la linea" oscilli tra sensi di colpa e desideri "inconfessabili".


Non so perché, ma io sono straconvinta, senza uno straccio di prova, che Spider sia stato traditore PER PRIMO. 
Fine OT, scusa Occhi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma se non ti ho neanche citato...
> io di te so solo che hai stupendi occhi verdi.:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



hai ragione. tapatalk mi sballava i quote. Come non detto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi pare di averlo scritto


non lo hai scritto. Mettevo solo i puntini sulle i.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so perché, ma io sono straconvinta, senza uno straccio di prova, che Spider sia stato traditore PER PRIMO.
> Fine OT, scusa Occhi.



Dopo i 30 minuti di pippe musicali che ti ho fatto sorbire ti perdonerei anche il tradimento.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dopo i 30 minuti di pippe musicali che ti ho fatto sorbire ti perdonerei anche il tradimento.


È stata una conversazione per me gradevolissima, non era fatta di pippe, era una conversazione.


----------



## Spider (25 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma a me non me ne frega un cazzo, può idolatrare chi vuole
> non ha mai fatto mistero del suo confrontarsi privatamente con utenti che io, essendo nei panni di spider, prenderei a capocciate in testa incontrandoli per strada (metaforicamente e per il loro ruolo, intendo)
> esattamente come ha fatto per mesi con tubarao.
> 
> se ha trovato persone empatiche e in grado di spiegargli, accoglierlo, aiutarlo molto meglio di me (ad esempio) ben venga per lui: ma non è che ergerli a metro di misura sia di grande utilità.



ti avevo persa...
non so da dove tu tragga certe supposizioni...io che mi confronto privatamente con alcuni...portami le prove!!!
io, e qualcuno potrebbe dirtelo , non amo certo il raffronto in mp, tanto meno il pettegolezzo becero.
non scrivo a nessuno se non raramente e su insistenza.
io non ho trovato niente di niente.
comunque...
Non ho tempo perchè veramente lavoro.
però volevo solo dire che quando parlavo di traditori, parlavo in generale,
 probabilmente pensavo a anche ate, ma non a te in particolare.

allora visto che non hai neanche risposto:
si può tradire pur amando? che ne pensi?

a quel *figlio di mignotta*, che frequenta questo forum e ha una voce
 su tutti meno che su se stesso...neanche lo chiedo,
 questa già è una differenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti avevo persa...
> non so da dove tu tragga certe supposizioni...io che mi confronto privatamente con alcuni...portami le prove!!!
> io, e qualcuno potrebbe dirtelo , non amo certo il raffronto in mp, tanto meno il pettegolezzo becero.
> non scrivo a nessuno se non raramente e su insistenza.
> ...



ma quali supposizioni spider
non hai mai fatto mistero della tua adorazione per tebe
e tebe è *l'unica* qui sopra a sostenere con assoluta e granitica convinzione derivata dalla sua esperienza, che il tradimento non presuppone la minima mancanza d'amore per il tradito.
ha difeso più volte questa sua prerogativa davanti a chi cercava di smontarla.

non rispondo alla tua domanda perché non parliamo la stessa lingua: io rispondo sui fatti concreti e realidella mia vita, non sui concetti astratti. *non mi piace formulare teorie*, non so se ti è chiaro.
e dei fatti miei privati parlo solo con chi dico io.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> È stata una conversazione per me gradevolissima, non era fatta di pippe, era una conversazione.


:bacio:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Questa tua frase è al pari di:
> "se ami non tradisci"
> frase già molto commentata e smentita ...
> 
> ...


Vedi questo tipo di frasi hanno dal lato il sapore del dogma, dall'altro quella dei postulati eh?

Se il sole splende non piove.

Ora quando sei a scuola ti insegnano le regole no?
Se tu hai studiato bene non farai male l'interrogazione...

Se hai studiato bene il pezzo non farai errori...

Invece ahimè non è così...

La frase se ami non tradisci non funziona quanto se la modifichiamo così...

Se mi ami non mi tradirai, dove per tradire intendo che non ciulerai con altre che non son io.

Ipso facto, 
Difficile credere che chi finisce a letto con qualcuno, lo faccia con lo scopo di tradire il coniuge eh?

Più plausibile dire che lo ha fatto cedendo ad una lusinga, ad una passione, ecc..ecc.ecc...

Tutta la Bibbia insegna quanto l'uomo sia imperfetto difronte a Dio, con la caduta dei migliori.
Perfino Davide che era protetto da Dio, vero che sconfisse Golia, ma è anche vero che si incappricciò della moglie di un suo generale...e lo mandò in prima fila con la speranza che morisse, per poter farsi Betsabea in santa pacetissima...

Nel matrimonio l'amore tra un uomo e una donna viene legittimato e consacrato.

Nell'adulterio l'amore è illegittimato ma riempie la letteratura...

Ma sbagliano anche i migliori...
Questa fu leggendaria...

ed era il migliore! IN ASSOLUTO! Caduto su roba da pischello...

[video=youtube;ryPDEfdNYxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryPDEfdNYxU[/video]

Horowitz torna alla Carnegie Hall dopo, mi pare fossero passati dodici anni in cui non dava più un concerto...
L'evento era preparato in maniera colossale....cioè ragazzi torno, ma mi date la carnegie, mi date non un cachet, ma una percentuale sull'incasso, e se ci sono io a suonare il teatro sarà stracolmo...

E s'intrabuca in maniera maldestra alle prime note...

Da non credere...


La frase giusta IMHO è : se sei una persona fedele non tradisci.

E lo dice pure il Vangelo: CHi è fedele nel poco, è fedele anche nel molto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2014)

Lei tradita urla: Se mi ami non tradisci.

Lui risponde sorridendo: Se mi ami mi perdoni, perchè chi ama perdona.

Insomma con le frasette se combina poco e niente...

Del resto anche i regimi considerano traditori persone che non fanno e soprattutto pensano come vogliono loro eh?

Quanti finirono al confino colpevoli di alto tradimento del fascismo?

Ma se sei fascista sei fedele al duce! No?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Anche perchè il resto, per me, non è amore. Al massimo è un contratto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*Mi sembra cosa buona e giusta figliolo  @avvisoainaviganti : sto leggendo in differita quindi abbiate pazienza se sarò pallosa ( ma quando mai ) e ripetitiva ( pure :singleeye


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi ha molto colpito questa tua fragilità sentimentale condizionata da quello che lei può fare e dirti piuttosto che dalle tue decisioni .
> 
> *non so quanto lei sia aguzzina e quanto invece sia tu a lasciare sempre questa porta aperta con la lucina accesa*


Una buona dipendenza affettiva reciproca può fare alcuni danni in effetti.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [/B]Mi sembra cosa buona e giusta figliolo  @avvisoainaviganti : sto leggendo in differita quindi abbiate pazienza se sarò pallosa ( ma quando mai ) e ripetitiva ( pure :singleeye


Almeno quota bene


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Almeno quota bene


Che du palle che sei  vuoi venire alla mia festa a sorpresa ?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Novembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che du palle che sei  vuoi venire alla mia festa a sorpresa ?


Hai visto che bravo che sono stato ? Ti ho aggiustato il quote.  

Ci sarai pure tu alla tua festa a sorpresa ?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> no dai...non fare la cattiva. Vedrai che te ne tira fuori a frotte


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hai visto che bravo che sono stato ? Ti ho aggiustato il quote.
> 
> Ci sarai pure tu alla tua festa a sorpresa ?


Mi sa che son la sorpresa ...:singleeye:spero di non finire affettata


----------



## contepinceton (25 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'ho messo in firma. Una frase di un amico che mi ricorda come proprio quelle persone a cui davi tutto te stesso sono le prime che nel corso della vita riescono a farti più male. A comportarsi in un modo tanto cattivo da non avere spiegazioni. Non trovare motivazioni per tanta crudeltà e tanto dolore.
> In fondo, nel mio caso, sarebbe bastato sparire invece di girare il coltello nella piaga e farmi sapere dell'altro, farmi soffrire e tenermi appeso ad un filo con le parole. Non è un tradimento, lo so.
> 
> Spero solo che il calvario non ricominci. Spero che non ci ripensi e spero che mi dia il tempo per elaborare o potrei ricominciare da capo.
> ...


Non è che sono nè le prime nè le ultime.
Ma sono solo persone a cui NOI per primi abbiamo dato la possibilità di farci del male.

Il trucco sta sempre nel venire a sapere solo cose che ci interessano.


----------



## oscuro (25 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> certo che la tua reazione mi sorprende...
> ma non sei un traditore, uno che in passato ha tradito?
> almeno questo è quello che racconti.
> da come scrivi sembra esattamente l'opposto.
> ...



Si ho tradito e mi sono fatto schifo,quindi?io non devo chiedere nulla a nessuno,io imparo in silenzio,e al limite siete voi che dovreste umilmente chiedere a me,ma siete dei provincialotti del cazzo,l'umiltà non sapete proprio dove cazzo possa essere e non riuscite a far di meglio che dibattere sul nulla.Dovrei avere la fila di forumisti pronti A BACIARMI LANGUIDAMENTE IL CULO ed invece la fila non c'è.COME MAI?perchè vi sentite sto cazzo e credete di poter stare alla pari con me.In questo ho delle enormi responsabilità,vi faccio credere di poterlo fare,e voi ve ne approfittate,rido,scherzo,battute,faccio il trucido,ma guarda bene spider quando poi i discorsi si fanno seri,posso solo che pisciarvi in faccia con ardore e avidità.


----------



## oscuro (25 Novembre 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi questo tipo di frasi hanno dal lato il sapore del dogma, dall'altro quella dei postulati eh?
> 
> Se il sole splende non piove.
> 
> ...




Mi togliete questo trappano dai coglioni una volta per tutte porca puttana?ma che cazzo c'entra dio con ste cose?e quella merda di musica?MI DEVO INCAZZARE PER DAVVERO?Se sei una persona fedele non tradisci?bella scoperta DEL CAZZO.Sei sei INFEDELE TRADISCI VERO?Porca di quella vacca che concetti,a spider ma ti rendi conto che questo ha meno cervello di te?MA TI RENDI CONTO CHE QUELLO CHE SCRIVE STO COGLIONE NON HA NE ARTE NE PARTE?


----------



## Hellseven (25 Novembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non so perché, ma io sono straconvinta, senza uno straccio di prova, che Spider sia stato traditore PER PRIMO.
> Fine OT, scusa Occhi.


E perché dovrebbe negarlo? Non ne vedo il senso, francamente. Parto dall'idea che chi scrive qua sopra almeno su quello che ha fatto e vissuto sia sincero.


----------



## Lostris (25 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ho tradito e mi sono fatto schifo,quindi?io non devo chiedere nulla a nessuno,io imparo in silenzio,e al limite siete voi che dovreste umilmente chiedere a me,ma siete dei provincialotti del cazzo,l'umiltà non sapete proprio dove cazzo possa essere e non riuscite a far di meglio che dibattere sul nulla.Dovrei avere la fila di forumisti pronti A BACIARMI LANGUIDAMENTE IL CULO ed invece la fila non c'è.COME MAI?perchè vi sentite sto cazzo e credete di poter stare alla pari con me.In questo ho delle enormi responsabilità,vi faccio credere di poterlo fare,e voi ve ne approfittate,rido,scherzo,battute,faccio il trucido,ma guarda bene spider quando poi i discorsi si fanno seri,posso solo che pisciarvi in faccia con ardore e avidità.



Certo che cosí ad occhio e croce nemmeno tu sembri messo benissimo, in termini di umiltà.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Questa tua frase è al pari di:
> "se ami non tradisci"
> frase già molto commentata e smentita ...
> 
> ...


Non devo aver evidenziato abbastanza "troppo".


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi questo tipo di frasi hanno dal lato il sapore del dogma, dall'altro quella dei postulati eh?
> 
> Se il sole splende non piove.
> 
> ...


in generale uno pensa se mi ami non vorrai farmi del male consapevolmente (perché se  non me ne causa non si può parlare di tradimento)
e non so quanto valga il fatto che il trucco sia nel non farmelo sapere


----------



## oscuro (25 Novembre 2014)

*Si*



Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che cosí ad occhio e croce nemmeno tu sembri messo benissimo, in termini di umiltà.



Ho scritto solo la verità.Non sono ipocrita.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non devo aver evidenziato abbastanza "troppo".



avrei detto il contrario



oscuro ha detto:


> Smentita da chi?



da alcuni utenti qui sopra...ultima che ho letto 
in questi giorni è Nausica ...
anche fuori di qui se fai un po di ricerche trovi innumerevoli testimonianze sull'argomento...
che poi ogni soggetto è libero di crederci o non credirci ma non è una cosa  tattile 
quindi non dimostrabile ...
da prendere e valutare oggettivamente .



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che ci devo fare? Sono un sentimentale
> 
> No non ho sistemato i ficcanaso. Ho solo deciso di sbattermene altamente.



comincia a sbattertene anche del resto no?
Sicuro al 100% che il comportamento di questa persona non 
sia dovuto che si senta ferita anche lei da te?



contepinceton ha detto:


> *Vedi questo tipo di frasi hanno dal lato il sapore del dogma, dall'altro quella dei postulati eh?
> 
> Se il sole splende non piove.
> 
> ...



quoto ...
hai descritto benissimo il mio pensiero....


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2014)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> da alcuni utenti qui sopra...ultima che ho letto
> in questi giorni è Nausica ...
> anche fuori di qui se fai un po di ricerche trovi innumerevoli testimonianze sull'argomento...
> che poi ogni soggetto è libero di crederci o non credirci ma non è una cosa  tattile
> ...



Sei mai entrata in un aula di tribunale?sono tutti innocenti, sempre.Ma secondo te cosa dovrebbero dirti? secondo te gente come il conte,che concetto d'amore può avere?un concetto utilitaristico,di convenienza,l'amore è un'altra cosa.Questi confondono delle forme di affettività con l'amore,l'amore non ti fa vedere gli altri,se poi chiamiamo tutto amore la questione è un'altra.Facciamoci a capire,io non voglio convincere nessuno,ma nessuno è in grado di convincermi per il semplice fatto che non ragiono in termini di convenienza.Onestamente vedere il concetto d'amore inflazionato e svilito da gente senza scrupoli,e non troppo onesta mi disturba,fatti loro.Resta un principio:IO vivo alla luce del sole,giro a testa alta,non mi nascondo.LORO vivono nell'ombra,devono nascondere,provano sempre a convincere altri per star meglio con se stessi,e ti dico di più:NON SEMPRE,ma SPESSO i traditori sono anche persone di merda...ed il conte credo rappresenti la categoria in modo eccelso.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei mai entrata in un aula di tribunale?sono tutti innocenti, sempre.Ma secondo te cosa dovrebbero dirti? secondo te gente come il conte,che concetto d'amore può avere?un concetto utilitaristico,di convenienza,l'amore è un'altra cosa.Questi confondono delle forme di affettività con l'amore,l'amore non ti fa vedere gli altri,se poi chiamiamo tutto amore la questione è un'altra.Facciamoci a capire,io non voglio convincere nessuno,ma nessuno è in grado di convincermi per il semplice fatto che non ragiono in termini di convenienza.Onestamente vedere il concetto d'amore inflazionato e svilito da gente senza scrupoli,e non troppo onesta mi disturba,fatti loro.Resta un principio:IO vivo alla luce del sole,giro a testa alta,non mi nascondo.LORO vivono nell'ombra,devono nascondere,provano sempre a convincere altri per star meglio con se stessi,e ti dico di più:NON SEMPRE,ma SPESSO i traditori sono anche persone di merda...ed il conte credo rappresenti la categoria in modo eccelso.



Cosa c'entrano le aule  di tribunali 
Noi qui non siamo in un tribunale e ne tantomeno dei giudici
(almeno io) ... 
Me cosa c'entra il conte ...ma te ne sei fatto un'ossessione di quell'uomo!
Ma una volta che ti sei fatto l'opinione che sono persone di merda che vorresti  fare ?
Vorresti convincere il resto della popolazione che è così ...bhó ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Sicuro al 100% che il comportamento di questa persona non
> sia dovuto che si senta ferita anche lei da te?
> 
> ....


Sono sicuro al 100% che lei si sia sentita ferita da me. Si, non me la sono sentita di mettere la mamma di mia figlia in mezzo ad una strada. Sono un mostro. :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono sicuro al 100% che lei si sia sentita ferita da me. Si, non me la sono sentita di mettere la mamma di mia figlia in mezzo ad una strada. Sono un mostro. :rotfl:



e allora se la vuoi buttar sul ridere 
ridiamo...

Cioe a me fa ridere ma a quanto pare non é che 
a te certi comportamenti fanno tanto ridere ...
non é semplice accettare che la persona con cui vorrei condividere la vita
All'interno delle sue quattro mura sia una famiglia 
ed io magari me ne sto a casa sola con il pensiero di quanto sarebbe bello 
fosse qui...
ok questo lo so dall'inizio  
ma all'inizio si accetta abbastanza poiché per me non c'è tutto questo coinvolgimento 
emotivo dopo comincia ad essere sempre più difficile ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> e allora se la vuoi buttar sul ridere
> ridiamo...
> 
> Cioe a me fa ridere ma a quanto pare non é che
> ...


Ridere fa bene.

Sono d'accordo che sia diventato sempre più difficile gestire le mie assenze dovute dalla presenza di una figlia e sono pure d'accordo che sia pesato il dover sentire la mamma di mia figlia in alcune situazioni. Ma qua non si sta parlando di ragazzini, si sta parlando di persone di 40 anni che, anche solo per sentito dire potrebbero immaginare cosa vuol dire essere genitore. 

Non è tanto la fine della storia l'argomento in discussione. Quello lo posso anche capire. Le storie finiscono, capita.
Non capisco la cattiveria mostrata, le bugie, i finti ripensamenti mentre in realtà stava già con un altro, da 2 mesi, oppure, venire sul forum per sapere i cazzi miei, venire sotto casa mia di nascosto, davanti al mio ufficio di nascosto, correre da me anche solo per baciarmi appassionatamente dichiarando il suo amore, e scenate di gelosia mostruose per un bacio ad un altra.... e poi inventarsi cose non vere per rigirare le colpe della fine di una storia.... e poi e poi... cattiverie. Tante cattiverie. 
A che pro? Farmi del male? 
E dire che ha continuato fino a settimana scorsa a dire di amarmi ma di non volermi far male. Poi non l'ho più sentita. Per fortuna.

E' questo gioco crudele che mi ha lasciato perplesso ed ha sicuramente rovinato l' opinione che avevo di lei.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ridere fa bene.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che sia diventato sempre più difficile gestire le mie assenze dovute dalla presenza di una figlia e sono pure d'accordo che sia pesato il dover sentire la mamma di mia figlia in alcune situazioni. Ma qua non si sta parlando di ragazzini, si sta parlando di persone di 40 anni che, anche solo per sentito dire potrebbero immaginare cosa vuol dire essere genitore.
> 
> ...



non ero aggiornata sugli ultimo sviluppi 
non leggendo tutto per cui chiedo scusa 
se ho parlato a sproposito...

mi spiace ...


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Non volevo intervenire su questo3d.
E mi sspiace anche di averti "paccato".
Ho dovuto tranquillazare Mattia che no. Non voglio scomparti e tu nonnvuoi scopare me.
Fatta questa premessa e dando per buono tutto ciò che hai scritto, e conoscendoti, lo di per buono in virtù anche delle cose che mi ha in raccontato l ultima volta che ci siamo visti...

Questa è una sciacquetta della peggiore specie.
Una stronza fotonica con due sinapsi marce che usa pure male.
Quindi occhi.
Capisco la difficoltà di lasciare andare persone che si sono amate. Lo capisco davvero.
Ma questa è una caricatura grottesca di femmina.
Che se ne vada a fare in culo con tutti i suoi pistolotti mentali e la sua cattiveria.
Sta cretina globale.
E pure facocera al cubo.
Mi è partito l embolo.


Sciacquetta, se leggi.
VAI.A. FANCULO.
PAZZA FURIOSA DI STO CAZZO.
" Donne" come te si trovano ad ogni angolo di strada. Nel vero senso della parola.

Occhi. Togliti da zecca tossica di torno. E per citare una mia ex suocera...
Certe persone è meglio piangerle che teneserle.
Poi se hai la sindrome dell abbandono fatti curare.
Ma da uno bravo.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2014)

Ma non è che lei abbia qualche problemuccio di natura psico? Tipo bipolare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma non è che lei abbia qualche problemuccio di natura psico? Tipo bipolare?


dico una cosa: Occhi sa che io quando lui parlava delle difficoltà nel rapporto con questa donna, l'ho sempre difesa.
Gli ho sempre fatto presente le difficoltà che stava affrontando e la situazione in cui si trovava.
Non che io e Occhi siamo in particolare confidenza, sto parlando di quanto scritto qui in chiaro.
Ma mi rimangio tutto.
Non si può giustificare sempre ogni cosa con una malattia, non è che se uno ha la sfortuna di avere problemi di salute si può arrogare il diritto di essere crudele.
E lei è stata crudele e meschina.
Ed è stata crudele con una persona che la amava sinceramente.
Quoto Tebe.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dico una cosa: Occhi sa che io quando lui parlava delle difficoltà nel rapporto con questa donna, l'ho sempre difesa.
> Gli ho sempre fatto presente le difficoltà che stava affrontando e la situazione in cui si trovava.
> Non che io e Occhi siamo in particolare confidenza, sto parlando di quanto scritto qui in chiaro.
> Ma mi rimangio tutto.
> ...


Ecco brava.
Sta stronza si fa scudo della malattia diventando un vampiro emotivo succhia anima.
Che vada a succhiare qualcosa di altro e si faccia ingravidare con quello che sputa.
Pure io l ho difesa, e non solo qui.
Madonna devo uscire da questo 3d.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non volevo intervenire su questo3d.
> E mi sspiace anche di averti "paccato".
> Ho dovuto tranquillazare Mattia che no. Non voglio scomparti e tu nonnvuoi scopare me.
> Fatta questa premessa e dando per buono tutto ciò che hai scritto, e conoscendoti, lo di per buono in virtù anche delle cose che mi ha in raccontato l ultima volta che ci siamo visti...


Per il pacco sei perdonata. Mattia sono innocuo! Davvero. 



ivanl ha detto:


> Ma non è che lei abbia qualche problemuccio di natura psico? Tipo bipolare?


I vostri due messaggi, visto che lei legge il forum, mi hanno portato a ricevere alcuni sms. Non riesco a tagliare questo cordone forse perchè con lei ero felice o forse perchè ero convinto che saremo cresciuti insieme o forse perchè la passione ed i sentimenti per me erano fortissimi. 

Non credo sia psico o bipolare. Sicuramente molto insicura tanto che ora sta con uno giusto per. Poveraccio......  .... 
Almeno stavolta ha avuto una parvenza di benevolenza ed ha quasi accennato ad un addio. Ho la sensazione che non finirà qua. E si.... dovrei bloccarla ovunque. Prima o poi ci riuscirò.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dico una cosa: Occhi sa che io quando lui parlava delle difficoltà nel rapporto con questa donna, l'ho sempre difesa.
> Gli ho sempre fatto presente le difficoltà che stava affrontando e la situazione in cui si trovava.
> Non che io e Occhi siamo in particolare confidenza, sto parlando di quanto scritto qui in chiaro.
> Ma mi rimangio tutto.
> ...


Ribadisco tutto quello che ho scritto. Era una situazione difficile, tanto per lei quanto per me. Lei non ha retto ed io avrei forse potuto fare di più ma mia figlia e la mia casa mi hanno bloccato un po. Ci sta tutto per me, non per lei
Forse si aspettava che io mollassi tutto per lei. Ma non lo ha mai chiesto... anzi...sosteneva di voler mettere la spirale e di non voler venire subito a convivere con me per terrore di una nuova convivenza. Forse era un test. Non lo avevo capito.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per il pacco sei perdonata. Mattia sono innocuo! Davvero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scusa, giusto per capire.
Perché legge?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa, giusto per capire.
> Perché legge?


Non ne ho idea. Credo sia attaccata a quello che sarebbe potuto essere e non è stato. Per colpa sua visto che comunque io e la mamma di mia figlia ci separeremo comunque.

Non mi ha mai risposto spiegandomi il perchè ma solo dicendomi che essendo un luogo pubblico lo poteva fare. L'assurdo è che a detta sua non si è iscritta e quindi non ha letto tutti i topic su di lei dove chiaramente si capiva tutto me stesso.

Credo che invece abbia letto quelli legati alla separazione e quindi non mi capacito del perchè mi abbia lasciato. Sa bene che non adoro raccontare fantasie. Mi fa troppa fatica.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea. Credo sia attaccata a quello che sarebbe potuto essere e non è stato. Per colpa sua visto che comunque io e la mamma di mia figlia ci separeremo comunque.
> 
> Non mi ha mai risposto spiegandomi il perchè ma solo dicendomi che essendo un luogo pubblico lo poteva fare. L'assurdo è che a detta sua non si è iscritta e quindi non ha letto tutti i topic su di lei dove chiaramente si capiva tutto me stesso.
> 
> Credo che invece abbia letto quelli legati alla separazione e quindi non mi capacito del perchè mi abbia lasciato. Sa bene che non adoro raccontare fantasie. Mi fa troppa fatica.


Che faccio, taccio?
No perché se la signora ha risposto che essendo un posto pubblico può farlo...beh.
Può coglionare te perché hai le cataratte amorose ma io la vedo in tutt'altro modo, visto che legge quelle che scriviamo noi e manda i messaggi a te.
Possiamo sapere, di grazia, cosa ti ha scritto?
E non credo ASSOLUTAMENTE che non si sia iscritta. Non te l ha detto ovvio, ma visto che ficcanasa e si parla di di voi...figurati.

Occhi senti.
A questa non gliene frega un cazzo di come sei.
Smetti di sperare che.
Ha avuto un comportamento squallido . e meno male che ti amava.
Pensa fosse stato solo un voler bene.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ribadisco tutto quello che ho scritto. Era una situazione difficile, tanto per lei quanto per me. Lei non ha retto ed io avrei forse potuto fare di più ma mia figlia e la mia casa mi hanno bloccato un po. Ci sta tutto per me, non per lei
> Forse si aspettava che io mollassi tutto per lei. Ma non lo ha mai chiesto... anzi...sosteneva di voler mettere la spirale e di non voler venire subito a convivere con me per terrore di una nuova convivenza. Forse era un test. Non lo avevo capito.


Si OK. Tutto quello che vuoi.
Guarda i fatti.
Lei è a zero.
Anzi.
Ci ha messo pure il carico.
E per me mente subqualsiasi cosa.



Abbattetemi.
Non mi passa l embolo.
Sono incazzare nera.
Manco fossi mio fratello.
Ma vaffanculo pure a te.
Pannocchia rinsecchita.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2014)

Se ci si lascia bisognerebbe chiudere completamente fregandosene altamente dell'opinione dell'altro.
Se interessa non ci si lascia ma ci si comporta di conseguenza.
Ti amo tanto ma sto con un altro è una fesseria inaccettabile.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si OK. Tutto quello che vuoi.
> Guarda i fatti.
> Lei è a zero.
> Anzi.
> ...


Ti ricordi quando a febbraio eravamo uno di fronte l'altro .... quando mi sono reso conto di quello che provavo? Era diversa. Le vacanze ad agosto sono state stupende. E poi... il delirio. Delirio. Suo. 
Si mente. Versioni variopinte che non si incastrerebbero nemmeno se fossero mattoncini lego. E poi altre bugie a coprire le precedenti e sopratutto questo possesso assurdo che è inconcepibile in una che ha lasciato. 

Ed è persino riuscita a dirmi che questo fantomatico uomo le dice che è bella. A me?! Io che ci andavo a letto quando era senza capelli..... cazzo. Più dimostrazione di attrazione di questa cosa può esserci?

Quella di febbraio ora non esiste più. Purtroppo per me.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

tebe però calma.
leggendole ultime cose che ha scritto occhi penso anch'io che siamo nell'assurdo...ma come fai ad andarci giù così pesante e assoluta?
pensa a quando parli di duri e puri con ironia pensando che prima di giudicare bisognerebbe avere maggiore apertura mentale verso gli altri.
il comportamento di questa donna appare immaturo e capriccioso ma penso che faccia del male anche a se stessa in questo modo
se occhiverdi l'ha amata evidentemente non è sempre stata così


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Novembre 2014)

La colpa è tutta, e sottolineo TUTTA, di Occhiverdi. Se la gente è matta sei più matto tu a consentirgli di esserlo con te. T'ho scritto che sei un immaturo, eccone la riprova.


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ci si lascia bisognerebbe chiudere completamente fregandosene altamente dell'opinione dell'altro.
> Se interessa non ci si lascia ma ci si comporta di conseguenza.
> *Ti amo tanto ma sto con un altro è una fesseria inaccettabile*.


Quoto


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ti ricordi quando a febbraio eravamo uno di fronte l'altro .... quando mi sono reso conto di quello che provavo? Era diversa. Le vacanze ad agosto sono state stupende. E poi... il delirio. Delirio. Suo.
> Si mente. Versioni variopinte che non si incastrerebbero nemmeno se fossero mattoncini lego. E poi altre bugie a coprire le precedenti e sopratutto questo possesso assurdo che è inconcepibile in una che ha lasciato.
> 
> Ed è persino riuscita a dirmi che questo fantomatico uomo le dice che è bella. A me?! Io che ci andavo a letto quando era senza capelli..... cazzo. Più dimostrazione di attrazione di questa cosa può esserci?
> ...



Temo non sia mai esistita.
O meglio.
C era. Ma non era lei.
Anzi meglio 2.
Una partedi lei è quella, ma c è anche questa che come vedi, che manco per la sopravvivenza della specie.
Il termine giusto l ha scritto Sbri.
Meschina.
Non c è davvero scusante per un simile aatteggiamento
Non solo meschina. Ma immatura e immotivatamente cattiva.
Ha cambiato idea?
Nessun problema ma girare il coltello nella piaga di un uomo che ha accettato praticamente qualsiasi richiesta è.
Da merde.
Toglitela dai coglioni.
Certi personaggi toccano il fondo senza nemmeno accorgersene e lei è una di questi.
E non ha nemmeno la scusante della giovane età.

E ne dico un altra.
Alla sua età, visto che da sempre cerca di mettere su casa...e non ci è ancora riuscita....
Chiediamoci perché.

Stringi i denti occhi.
Se lei dovesse ritornare dicendo di nuovo che ti ama e tutte le sue stronzate, ti metti un cappio al collo .
E al primo problema non avresti una donna vicino, ma un killer che non guarderebbe in faccia a nessuno.

E mollala di avere tu occhi, questo cazzo di atteggiamento da martire.
Soffri OK.
Ma per dio datti una svegliata e guarda la realtà.
Vuoi davvero una mina vagante al tuo fianco che manco lei sa quello che dice?

Suggerisco di far spostare questo 3d in prive.
Cosi lei non legge.
Si certo...non ci credo nemmeno....

Non mi rileggo nemmeno.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tebe però calma.
> leggendole ultime cose che ha scritto occhi penso anch'io che siamo nell'assurdo...ma come fai ad andarci giù così pesante e assoluta?
> pensa a quando parli di duri e puri con ironia pensando che prima di giudicare bisognerebbe avere maggiore apertura mentale verso gli altri.
> il comportamento di questa donna appare immaturo e capriccioso ma penso che faccia del male anche a se stessa in questo modo
> se occhiverdi l'ha amata evidentemente non è sempre stata così


Hai ragione. Mi è partito l embolo ma cvero io con occhi quando mibdiceva e raccontava le cose.
C ero io.
L ho visto.
Ho " assorbito" quello che ha passato.
Qui non è solo forum. È realtà.
E lei è incommentabile sotto ognibpunto di vista.
Però si.
Penso che sia un personaggio da allontanare e che occhi abbia preso una forte cantonata e che le8 non sia quella che occhi ama.
Detto questo ora esco davvero da questo 3d perche mi sento coinvolta e ho voglia di sspaccare la faccia a qualcuno.




Vado a cercare Mattia.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Mi è partito l embolo ma cvero io con occhi quando mibdiceva e raccontava le cose.
> C ero io.
> L ho visto.
> Ho " assorbito" quello che ha passato.
> ...


non escludo che tu abbia ragione però ,con tutta la simpatia per occhi ,abbiamo solo il suo punto di vista e con questo possiamo solo provare empatia per lui ma non condannare del tutto una donna che non conosciamo .


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2014)

Quoto tebe in toto.
Stessa incazzatura e non c'entra la simpatia per Occhi. È proprio che questo tipo di donna mi sta ampiamente sulle palle
Quoto anche JB una si comporta così Perchè glielo si lascia fare. Credo non sia immaturità ma solo essere innamorati della donna sbagliata e non riuscire a staccarsi. 
Prima o poi Occhi capirà è da solo riuscirà ad uscirne


----------



## drusilla (27 Novembre 2014)

Ma se questa continua così  non gli lascerà  nemmeno un buon ricordo....


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2014)

perchè lo fa?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per il pacco sei perdonata. Mattia sono innocuo! Davvero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In tutta onestà fossi in te bloccherei numero di telefono ed eviterei contatti almeno fin quando non riesci a considerarla totalmente come " passato", scusa la franchezza


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa, giusto per capire.
> Perché legge?


Bella domanda


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ci si lascia bisognerebbe chiudere completamente fregandosene altamente dell'opinione dell'altro.
> Se interessa non ci si lascia ma ci si comporta di conseguenza.
> Ti amo tanto ma sto con un altro è una fesseria inaccettabile.


Quoto e nemmeno si segue l'altro in un forum :singleeye:


----------



## drusilla (27 Novembre 2014)

È ossessione di controllo. L'altro ci appartiene e non può  avere una vita senza di lei. Se è così è sbroccata.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> È ossessione di controllo. L'altro ci appartiene e non può  avere una vita senza di lei. Se è così è sbroccata.


Ci credi se ti dico che, dopo avermi lasciato, chiesto di aspettarla, e poi praticamente trattato malissimo di persona ha mandato un messaggio a quella con cui avevo iniziato ad uscire dicendole che le aveva rubato l'uomo? 

Ha marcato il territorio anche con una amica giusto martedì di settimana scorsa. ......


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ci credi se ti dico che, dopo avermi lasciato, chiesto di aspettarla, e poi praticamente trattato malissimo di persona ha mandato un messaggio a quella con cui avevo iniziato ad uscire dicendole che le aveva rubato l'uomo?
> 
> Ha marcato il territorio anche con una amica giusto martedì di settimana scorsa. ......



Egoista!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ci credi se ti dico che, dopo avermi lasciato, chiesto di aspettarla, e poi praticamente trattato malissimo di persona ha mandato un messaggio a quella con cui avevo iniziato ad uscire dicendole che le aveva rubato l'uomo?
> 
> Ha marcato il territorio anche con una amica giusto martedì di settimana scorsa. ......


Non sta bene, evidentemente, non è sano un comportamento simile.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ne ho idea. Credo sia attaccata a quello che sarebbe potuto essere e non è stato. Per colpa sua visto che comunque io e la mamma di mia figlia ci separeremo comunque.


Se posso permettermi, con il massimo rispetto, il fatto che tu definisca la mamma di tua figlia "mamma di mia figlia" l'ho sempre trovato fastidioso, raggelante, inutilmente ridondante. È una cosa che indispone e infatti non riesco mai a leggere nemmeno il resto. Dalle un nome, Gesualda, Piera, Marisa, chiamala ex, piuttosto insultala, cicciona, stronza, ma "mamma di mia figlia" (nemmeno "nostra", "mia") non si può davvero sentire: un distacco chirurgico, freddo, da barelliere di obitorio. Che tra l'altro cozza con una dipendenza tossica che mi pare esserci verso l'altra (vado ad intuizione, perchè non riesco a leggere).

È come se uno chiamasse il proprio padre "quello che ha eiaculato dentro mia madre".


----------



## stellina (28 Novembre 2014)

Lei torna scappa e poi ritorna un po come quando da bambini si giocava ad acchiapparella che stuzzicavi chi doveva prendere dicendogli "guarda sono qui". Solo che non ha capito che non state giocando ad acchiapparella. 
la sua cattiveria è gratuita e inconsapevole ( e questo ti deve assolutamente far capire che non va bene x te)
occhi caro passerà.  Ti stra abbraccio
p.s. x lei se ti fa male non leggere. È inutile e ti torturi pure tu. Hai scelto. Ora fai la strada che hai scelto sennò con ste letture tentenni pure di là e di là c'è un uomo che prima o poi se ne accorge che è usato come "piano b" abbraccoo pure te


----------



## Divì (28 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> È ossessione di controllo. L'altro ci appartiene e non può  avere una vita senza di lei. Se è così è sbroccata.


E' sbroccata? Boh!

Pensavo, l'ossessione del controllo caratterizza molte persone, uomini e donne, anche di ogni eta'. A volte questo controllo e' rivolto verso noi stessi e la nostra vita (anoressia, autolesionismo, fobie, ossessioni maniaco-compulsive, o semplici nevrosi), altre nei confronti del nostro oggetto di interesse, allora si va dalla mera manipolazione per arrivare allo stalking o peggio. Se questo e' amore, mi vien da dire....

Pero', vista l'oggettiva diffusione del fenomeno, forse, accantonarlo come uno sbarellamento individuale e' limitativo.

Penso che in un mondo che Bauman descrive come *liquido *e quindi instabile, la fragilita' dei legami renda molto insicuri. Abbiamo disimparato a costruire rapporti solidi, costruiamo orpelli a cui ci aggrappiamo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Lei torna scappa e poi ritorna un po come quando da bambini si giocava ad acchiapparella che stuzzicavi chi doveva prendere dicendogli "guarda sono qui". Solo che non ha capito che non state giocando ad acchiapparella.
> la sua cattiveria è gratuita e inconsapevole ( e questo ti deve assolutamente far capire che non va bene x te)
> occhi caro passerà.  Ti stra abbraccio
> p.s. x lei se ti fa male non leggere. È inutile e ti torturi pure tu. Hai scelto. Ora fai la strada che hai scelto sennò con ste letture tentenni pure di là e di là c'è un uomo che prima o poi se ne accorge che è usato come "piano b" abbraccoo pure te


Perfetto


----------



## drusilla (28 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> E' sbroccata? Boh!
> 
> Pensavo, l'ossessione del controllo caratterizza molte persone, uomini e donne, anche di ogni eta'. A volte questo controllo e' rivolto verso noi stessi e la nostra vita (anoressia, autolesionismo, fobie, ossessioni maniaco-compulsive, o semplici nevrosi), altre nei confronti del nostro oggetto di interesse, allora si va dalla mera manipolazione per arrivare allo stalking o peggio. Se questo e' amore, mi vien da dire....
> 
> ...


Si, ma anche cosifichiamo le persone. Sono orpelli appunto, che ci servono per abbellirci. Lei che accusa un'altra di rubarglielo è sintomatico. Lui era una sua possessione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se posso permettermi, con il massimo rispetto, il fatto che tu definisca la mamma di tua figlia "mamma di mia figlia" l'ho sempre trovato fastidioso, raggelante, inutilmente ridondante. È una cosa che indispone e infatti non riesco mai a leggere nemmeno il resto. Dalle un nome, Gesualda, Piera, Marisa, chiamala ex, piuttosto insultala, cicciona, stronza, ma "mamma di mia figlia" (nemmeno "nostra", "mia") non si può davvero sentire: un distacco chirurgico, freddo, da barelliere di obitorio. Che tra l'altro cozza con una dipendenza tossica che mi pare esserci verso l'altra (vado ad intuizione, perchè non riesco a leggere).
> 
> È come se uno chiamasse il proprio padre "quello che ha eiaculato dentro mia madre".


L'impersonalità dei soprannomi non è proprio voluta. Non ho mai pensato di darle un appellativo ed oramai è diventata più una abitudine che altro e non posso chiamarla ex... visto che c'è una ex. 
No. Non è quel distacco chirurgico che legge dalla parole ma solo un modo per definirla...anzi in casa la chiamo mamma. Mamy va meglio?

Dipendenza tossica. mhmhmh. Ma dopo 3 mesi dovrebbe essermi già passata per una con cui pensavo di condividere il resto della mia vita?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2014)

*No*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'impersonalità dei soprannomi non è proprio voluta. Non ho mai pensato di darle un appellativo ed oramai è diventata più una abitudine che altro e non posso chiamarla ex... visto che c'è una ex.
> No. Non è quel distacco chirurgico che legge dalla parole ma solo un modo per definirla...anzi in casa la chiamo mamma. Mamy va meglio?
> 
> Dipendenza tossica. mhmhmh. Ma dopo 3 mesi dovrebbe essermi già passata per una con cui pensavo di condividere il resto della mia vita?



No!3 mesi sono troppo pochi,ci vorrà un pò di più.Che gente di merda che c'è in giro.


----------



## Divì (28 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Si, ma anche *cosifichiamo le persone*. Sono orpelli appunto, che ci servono per abbellirci. Lei che accusa un'altra di rubarglielo è sintomatico. Lui era una sua possessione.


Sul neretto, e non solo, concordo in pieno.

:up:

Solo che non possiamo "psichiatrizzare" troppo comportamenti che stanno diventando sempre più diffusi, semmai interrogarci su che mondo stiamo lasciando ai nostri figli, che modello relazionale ....

Sono un po' preoccupata.....


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2014)

secondo me se la conoscevi veramente bene un cambiamento del genere è sorprendente e non le appartiene, non si cambia in questo modo così rilevante, e non credo nemmeno che solo ora tu abbia visto il suo vero volto, invece può essere che lei sia destabilizzata in questo periodo, quindi secondo me, dato che se si va dietro ai "matti" si è ancora più matti di loro, sarebbe meglio attenersi ad un sobrio distacco e vedere come va, insomma non te la prendere troppo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me se la conoscevi veramente bene un cambiamento del genere è sorprendente e non le appartiene, non si cambia in questo modo così rilevante, e non credo nemmeno che solo ora tu abbia visto il suo vero volto, invece può essere che lei sia destabilizzata in questo periodo, quindi secondo me, dato che se si va dietro ai "matti" si è ancora più matti di loro, sarebbe meglio attenersi ad un sobrio distacco e vedere come va, insomma non te la prendere troppo


Il cambiamento è per me sorprendente. Giuro che non ci arrivo. Che senso ha? Quali vantaggi potrebbe avere?
 C'erano stati alcuni exploit di insicurezza in cui mi faceva scenate assurde senza controllo ma le addebitavo alla situazione. 
Si lei è sicuramente destabilizzata da chi per mesi le ha martellato in testa di sistemarsi con un bravuomo invece di perdere tempo con me. Madre, zia, amici e pure sconosciuti. "lui non mollerà mai la moglie" è la frase che probabilmente si è sentita dire più spesso nell'ultimo periodo. La madre sopratutto che faceva questi stessi discorsi a me direttamente. "Tu hai la tua famiglia e lei deve farsi la sua!" con tanto si movimento della mano per indicare la separazione. 

Il distacco è decisamente la soluzione. Completo. Basterebbe mi lasciasse stare.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il cambiamento è per me sorprendente. Giuro che non ci arrivo. Che senso ha? Quali vantaggi potrebbe avere?
> C'erano stati alcuni exploit di insicurezza in cui mi faceva scenate assurde senza controllo ma le addebitavo alla situazione.
> Si lei è sicuramente destabilizzata da chi per mesi le ha martellato in testa di sistemarsi con un bravuomo invece di perdere tempo con me. Madre, zia, amici e pure sconosciuti. "lui non mollerà mai la moglie" è la frase che probabilmente si è sentita dire più spesso nell'ultimo periodo. La madre sopratutto che faceva questi stessi discorsi a me direttamente. "Tu hai la tua famiglia e lei deve farsi la sua!" con tanto si movimento della mano per indicare la separazione.
> 
> Il distacco è decisamente la soluzione. Completo. Basterebbe mi lasciasse stare.......


occhi, mica ha 15 anni questa, su. Non stare a giustificarla. Gli adulti destabilizzati dalle idee dei genitori non ne hanno di proprie.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> occhi, mica ha 15 anni questa, su. Non stare a giustificarla. Gli adulti destabilizzati dalle idee dei genitori non ne hanno di proprie.


Ma figurati se la giustifico. Che è una insicura instabile e decisamente poco sincera se lo è già sentito dire a voce, da me.


----------



## Horny (28 Novembre 2014)

Scusate, posto che lei legge, ed è squilibrata e cattiva, almeno al momento,
con questi
messaggi non si fa altro che darle importanza, alimentandone gli atteggiamenti.
andrebbe ignorata.


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2014)

No occhi. Scusa.
Se solo ti lasciasse stare non si può leggere.
Se tu volessi essere lasciato stare i tempi. Le parole. E i modi si trovano in tempo zero.
Oppure la denunci per stalkeraggio.
Non raccontarti e non raccontarci delle fregnacce.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No occhi. Scusa.
> Se solo ti lasciasse stare non si può leggere.
> Se tu volessi essere lasciato stare i tempi. Le parole. E i modi si trovano in tempo zero.
> Oppure la denunci per stalkeraggio.
> Non raccontarti e non raccontarci delle fregnacce.


stavo scrivendo la stessa identica cosa


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stavo scrivendo la stessa identica cosa


:scared:

Sempre peggio.
I casi sono due.
O sto diventando grande, cosa di cui dubito molto, o tu sei leggermente più kreti.






Buona la due!!!
:carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No occhi. Scusa.
> Se solo ti lasciasse stare non si può leggere.
> Se tu volessi essere lasciato stare i tempi. Le parole. E i modi si trovano in tempo zero.
> Oppure la denunci per stalkeraggio.
> Non raccontarti e non raccontarci delle fregnacce.





Minerva ha detto:


> stavo scrivendo la stessa identica cosa


Le parole non sono bastate fino ad ora. Ne quelle dure ne quelle gentili. 
Preferisco qualche sms ogni tanto che trovarmela sotto casa o sotto l'ufficio.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2014)

non si tratta di parole, solo decisione e chiusura totale.
se è questo che vuoi





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Le parole non sono bastate fino ad ora. Ne quelle dure ne quelle gentili.
> Preferisco qualche sms ogni tanto che trovarmela sotto casa o sotto l'ufficio.


----------



## Simy (28 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Le parole non sono bastate fino ad ora. Ne quelle dure ne quelle gentili.
> Preferisco qualche sms ogni tanto che trovarmela sotto casa o sotto l'ufficio.


vabbè ma non puoi sottostare alle sue paturnie...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2014)

Comunque essere stalkerati da una che ti ha mollato é più assurdo dell'assurdo. Quasi mi viene da ridere.  [emoji33]


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Comunque essere stalkerati da una che ti ha mollato é più assurdo dell'assurdo. Quasi mi viene da ridere.  [emoji33]


Ma mandala a fare in culo ottomiliardi di volte. Su. Non fare l'imbecille.


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il cambiamento è per me sorprendente. Giuro che non ci arrivo. Che senso ha? Quali vantaggi potrebbe avere?
> C'erano stati alcuni exploit di insicurezza in cui mi faceva scenate assurde senza controllo ma le addebitavo alla situazione.
> Si lei è sicuramente destabilizzata da chi per mesi le ha martellato in testa di sistemarsi con un bravuomo invece di perdere tempo con me. *Madre, zia, amici e pure sconosciuti.* "lui non mollerà mai la moglie" è la frase che probabilmente si è sentita dire più spesso nell'ultimo periodo. La madre sopratutto che faceva questi stessi discorsi a me direttamente. "Tu hai la tua famiglia e lei deve farsi la sua!" con tanto si movimento della mano per indicare la separazione.
> 
> Il distacco è decisamente la soluzione. Completo. Basterebbe mi lasciasse stare.......



in pratica i soliti impiccioni...qualche tempo fa avevo scritto che secondo me gli unici impiccioni che possono essere veramente deleteri sono quelli in famiglia...ecco qua


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mandala a fare in culo ottomiliardi di volte. Su. Non fare l'imbecille.


Sarebbe per lei un modo per riallacciare i contatti e dimostrerebbe tutto il contrario di uno che non vuole più aver a che fare con lei.  

E poi vorrei provare a tenermi almeno i bei momenti che ho vissuto anche se ormai sbiaditi da tanto egoismo e cattiveria.  

Sono problemi di un altro adesso. [emoji41]


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sarebbe per lei un modo per riallacciare i contatti e dimostrerebbe tutto il contrario di uno che non vuole più aver a che fare con lei.
> 
> E poi vorrei provare a tenermi almeno i bei momenti che ho vissuto anche se ormai sbiaditi da tanto egoismo e cattiveria.
> 
> Sono problemi di un altro adesso. [emoji41]


Ma che cazzo hai capito, ogni volta che ti stalkera, che ti chiama che ti dicie che ti ama o che cazzo ne so e sfanculala Dio bono. No che vienei qua "eh, ma se mi lasciasse stare". Essù. Che cazzo, c'hai quarant'anni, mica quindici.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2014)

non occorre nemmeno sfanculare quando si è decisi e l'altro lo sente


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non occorre nemmeno sfanculare quando si è decisi e l'altro lo sente


Io ti prendo a testate se non te ne vai con ste cazzate da Dalai Lama rincoglionito di oppio.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti prendo a testate se non te ne vai con ste cazzate da Dalai Lama rincoglionito di oppio.


come ho fatto a meritare tanto affetto , che culo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo hai capito, ogni volta che ti stalkera, che ti chiama che ti dicie che ti ama o che cazzo ne so e sfanculala Dio bono. No che vienei qua "eh, ma se mi lasciasse stare". Essù. Che cazzo, c'hai quarant'anni, mica quindici.


Sarà fatto.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Comunque essere stalkerati da una che ti ha mollato é più assurdo dell'assurdo. Quasi mi viene da ridere.  [emoji33]


Non è mica tanto infrequente, se ti considera " cosa" sua pretenderà di gestire la tua vita a prescindere, se puoi blocca i contatti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Novembre 2014)

Mi ha bloccato su facebook e probabilmente non solo li. Direi che l'ha capita.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi ha bloccato su facebook e probabilmente non solo li. Direi che l'ha capita.


ma ti dovevi far bloccare da lei:miiiii:


----------



## disincantata (29 Novembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Mi ha bloccato su facebook e probabilmente non solo li. Direi che l'ha capita.



VA BENE COSÌ. :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> VA BENE COSÌ. :up:


:kiss:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Novembre 2014)

La ex di Occhiverdi legge il forum? Per poi fare che? Diffamarlo? Ricatto morale? Controllo? Mera curiosità da ex pentita non è contemplata come opzione?


----------



## disincantata (30 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La ex di Occhiverdi legge il forum? Per poi fare che? Diffamarlo? Ricatto morale? Controllo? Mera curiosità da ex pentita non è contemplata come opzione?



Leggeva, speriamo abbia smesso.  GLI ha detto che Non abbiamo le credenziali per dare un parere ad Occhiverdi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Novembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La ex di Occhiverdi legge il forum? Per poi fare che? Diffamarlo? Ricatto morale? Controllo? Mera curiosità da ex pentita non è contemplata come opzione?


Non è contemplato semplicemente perché lei stessa sostiene di non voler tornare indietro. 
Chi si pente delle proprie azioni chiede perdono e fa di tutto per recuperare.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Leggeva, speriamo abbia smesso.  GLI ha detto che Non abbiamo le credenziali per dare un parere ad Occhiverdi.


penso di si, i rapporti sono interrotti non avrebbe senso leggere. Perl le credenziali: presumo  che occhi verdi possa decidere da solo chi ascoltare o meno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> penso di si, *i rapporti sono interrotti non avrebbe senso leggere*. Perl le credenziali: presumo  che occhi verdi possa decidere da solo chi ascoltare o meno


ed invece....:facepalm:


----------



## Palladiano (1 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed invece....:facepalm:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


>


30 secondi dopo aver bloggato di questa nuova donna con cui ho iniziato da poco una relazione amicale sessuale mi è arrivato un sms nel quale sosterebbe la sua tesi : "Non sono una stalker!". :facepalm:

Ed alla fine il fantomatico "nel futuro tutto può succedere!" atto a tenere la porta aperta ad un eventuale ripensamento.  Assurdo perchè visto che comunque io mi sto separando le avevo anche detto di andare a vivere insieme ..... ed ha rifiutato.


----------



## oscuro (1 Dicembre 2014)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 30 secondi dopo aver bloggato di questa nuova donna con cui ho iniziato da poco una relazione amicale sessuale mi è arrivato un sms nel quale sosterebbe la sua tesi : "Non sono una stalker!". :facepalm:
> 
> Ed alla fine il fantomatico "nel futuro tutto può succedere!" atto a tenere la porta aperta ad un eventuale ripensamento.  Assurdo perchè visto che comunque io mi sto separando le avevo anche detto di andare a vivere insieme ..... ed ha rifiutato.



Ignorala,ad ignorarla hai solo da guadagnarci.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 30 secondi dopo aver bloggato di questa nuova donna con cui ho iniziato da poco una relazione amicale sessuale mi è arrivato un sms nel quale sosterebbe la sua tesi : "Non sono una stalker!". :facepalm:
> 
> Ed alla fine il fantomatico "nel futuro tutto può succedere!" atto a tenere la porta aperta ad un eventuale ripensamento.  Assurdo perchè visto che comunque io mi sto separando le avevo anche detto di andare a vivere insieme ..... ed ha rifiutato.


Ignorala!!!!!! Vivi la tua vita!!!!!


----------



## stellina (1 Dicembre 2014)

È un metodo per tenerti legato emotivamente. Continua a ridestare i tuoi sentimenti nel bene o nel male. 
Che non è una stalker non direi...appena scrivi qui qualcosa ti messaggia...


----------



## disincantata (1 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 30 secondi dopo aver bloggato di questa nuova donna con cui ho iniziato da poco una relazione amicale sessuale mi è arrivato un sms nel quale sosterebbe la sua tesi : "Non sono una stalker!". :facepalm:
> 
> Ed alla fine il fantomatico "nel futuro tutto può succedere!" atto a tenere la porta aperta ad un eventuale ripensamento.  Assurdo perchè visto che comunque io mi sto separando le avevo anche detto di andare a vivere insieme ..... ed ha rifiutato.


E allora cosa voleva da te?

Una persona innamorata farebbe i salti di gioia per una proposta simile.

non sa neppure lei cosa vuole dalla vita.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Dicembre 2014)

ma questa signora è la mamma della bimba di Occhiverdi?


----------



## Hellseven (1 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non è contemplato semplicemente perché lei stessa sostiene di non voler tornare indietro.
> Chi si pente delle proprie azioni chiede perdono e fa di tutto per recuperare.


Occhiverdi, dipende un pò dal carattere, dal modo in cui la relazione si è interrotta, dalla serenità e (se ben ricordo la signora ha avuto qualche problema depressivo forte) da come sta la capuzzella ....
Guarda te la dico tutta: siccome la signora si becca il baisimo dell'intero forum, per fare il bastian contrario, cerco qualcosa a  suo favore. Così abbiamo una visione completa della cosa, anche se mi becco fischi e pernacchi di tutti.
Il diritto di difesa è costituzionalmente garantito a tutti e tu sei difeso da un pool di sostituti che quello di Mani Pulite gli fa un baffo. Ovviamente sei difeso perchè sei amato e benvoluto da tutti e lo meriti. 
Ma vorrei solo capire se la signora ci è o ci fa come si dice dalle mie parti.


----------



## stellina (1 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma questa signora è la mamma della bimba di Occhiverdi?


No non è la mamma della bimba.

Vado un secondo ot...scusa occhi...: che belle le frasi della tua firma helleseven


----------



## Hellseven (1 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> No non è la mamma della bimba.


Ok, allora il problema non si pone più. Revoco l'incarico difensivo ....


----------



## stellina (1 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ok, allora il problema non si pone più. Revoco l'incarico difensivo ....


Io da donna ho difficoltà a capire perché legge qui...


----------



## Hellseven (1 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Io da donna ho difficoltà a capire perché legge qui...


Io no per la verità.
La curiosità è un istinto potentissimo, difficile da tenere a freno, soprattutto quando ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti e le storie d'ammore.


----------



## disincantata (1 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Io da donna ho difficoltà a capire perché legge qui...


Io la capirei se fosse stato Occhi a lasciarla,  invece ha chiuso lei, quindi incomprensibile il suo vigilare.


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2014)

stellina ha detto:


> Io da donna ho difficoltà a capire perché legge qui...


io invece la comprendo bene
o per meglio dire credo 
di aver compreso le sue ragioni


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> io invece la comprendo bene
> o per meglio dire credo
> di aver compreso le sue ragioni


Quali ? Ciao flaviuccia


----------



## Flavia (1 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quali ? Ciao flaviuccia


ciao
tante ragioni secondo me
ma tutte vanno contro corrente


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Dicembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> tante ragioni secondo me
> ma tutte vanno contro corrente


Grazie della spiegazione in private. 
Chiudo questo topic. Non ci sono spunti che possano cambiare il risultato. 

Mi ha lasciato lei. Ed io...
Le ho dato tutte le oppurtunità di risolvere i problemi insieme. 
Le ho offerto una vita con me e non l' ha voluta.
Volevo solo ne valesse la pena. Volevo solo che ne valesse la pena.


----------

